# للمخططين ..........اقوى الكتب ومراجع عربى وانجليزى ومشاريع



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الى المخططين الاعزاء
اليكم مجموعة من الكتب ومراجع ومشاريع من التخطيط العمرانى وتخطيط الاقليمى والمدن 
جايبة مجموعة كويسة 
وان شاء الله اجيب مجموعة اكثير باذن الله تعالى 
بس هناك شرط 
لا تنسونى بدعاء والدعاء باخلاص ومرافقة النبى فى الفردوس الاعلى 
لكم منى فائق الاحترام والتقدير


​


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (22 أبريل 2009)

*اللمجموعة الاولى*

فى موقع منشاء على الفيس بوك لو حد حابب يتشرك فية 
عن مخططين هيوصلة رسالة عن كل جديد
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=77085525015
دة لينك الموضوع 



فهرس مشاريع 
1-مشروع للمهندسة منى رؤف
مشروع إعداد المخطط الهيكلى لمنطقة الأعمال المركزية للامتداد الشرقى لمدينة القاهرة الجديدة
يمكن مشاهدة على اللينك التالى 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=20283&id=1140591125

2- مشروع للمهندسة هبة محمد 
هذ مشروع تخرج للمهندسة هبة محمد سيد على 
مشروع تخطيط شبكة النقل العام بشرق القاهرة
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=20286&id=1140591125


3- مشروع م/أمل على 
مشروع عن مدينة دسوق"كفر الشيخ" 
مشروع تطوير الوجهة النيلية بتكامل مع مخطط مركز مدينة دسوق 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=20006&id=1140591125

4-م/سمر احمد كمال 
مشروع تنمية منطقة شرق السويس
فى ضوء الثروات التعدينية
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=20557&id=1140591125&saved 
متواجد ايضا تحت فى مجموعة الصور


5- مشروع تخرج م/ محمد سالم سيد 
مشروع تنمية القطاع التنموى البرنس فى ضوء المحددات البيئية إضافة من م/ احمد شريف
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=21681&id=1140591125&saved

6- صورة تخطيط مضافة بواسطة م/احمد شريف
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=22199&id=1140591125

7- صور تخطيط الازهر بارك 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=22201&id=1140591125

8-دراسة شارع معز 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=22202&id=1140591125

9- تخطيط قرية شلقان 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=22336&id=1140591125

10- ومجموعةمن الصور عن تخطيط 
تشاهدوا على اللينك التالى 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=77085525015#/album.php?aid=22387&id=1140591125


الكتب تخطيط 
1- كتاب المعمارى الكبير حسن فتحى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/94774714/8184256f/____.html

2- تخطيط المدن اسلوب ومراحل اهداء من أ.د\عاطف حمزه حسن رئيس قسم التخطيط العمراني جامعة الازهر 
http://rapidshare.com/files/185446142/urban_dr_Atef_Hamza.zip‎
‎http://www.4shared.com/file/94783179/b2652d8e/___.html

3- مجموعة صور عن مشاريع تخطيط مقتبسة من موضوع علم ينتفع بة
http://www.facebook.com/editphoto.p...&failure=0#/album.php?aid=21568&id=1140591125

كتب ومراجع تخطيط بعربى


1- **(2) التخطيط العمرانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/100270777/e81cdca9/_2___.html


An Internet GIS Design Model suitable for Planning ماجستير.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/1002532..._GIS_Design_Model_suitable_for_Planning_.html


Cities from the plane رؤة تخطيط مدن تصوير جوى
http://www.4shared.com/file/100061558/8105980a/Cities_from_the_plane_____.html


gisكتاب بعربى نظم معلومات.rar
http://www.4shared.com/file/100262014/b569dd2b/gis___.html


استمارة الرفع العمرانى.doc
http://www.4shared.com/file/100054171/bd986012/___online.html


تخطيط عمرانى 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/100266965/d9cd7a2/__online.html


تخطيط حضارة الاغريقية
http://www.4shared.com/file/100067137/6582d51d/___online.html
l


تخطيط مدينة
http://www.4shared.com/file/100249084/c96ab203/__online.html


التخطيط الحضرى
http://www.4shared.com/file/100067164/81fc70e2/__online.html


تخطيط مدينة الاسكندرية
http://www.4shared.com/file/100249098/d9c7cf69/___online.html


دليل تحديد النطاق العمرانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/100067692/ea48df9d/___.html



مؤسسة الاغا
http://www.4shared.com/file/100067864/8e2d4b6d/___online.html


مجلة نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://www.4shared.com/file/100341344/6971b81c/___.html


نظريات تخطيط المدن
http://www.4shared.com/file/100075019/26a71194/___.html


نظريات تخطيط مدن كتاب اخر
http://www.4shared.com/file/100074417/7eaaf32a/___online.html


نظريات تخطيط
http://www.4shared.com/file/100074064/afeb9c8b/__online.html


نظم المعلومات الجغرافية كتاب اخر
http://www.4shared.com/file/100343180/6b242fec/____.html


نوذج لدراسة تخطيط قرية
http://www.4shared.com/file/100274506/5cbc39c1/___.html



المترو والفرصة الحقيقية للتنمية المستدامة في المدن الكبرى
http://www.4shared.com/file/100633965/6933eaf6/_______.html


التجربة الغربية في التوفيق بين التخطيط العمراني والحركة والنقل والمرور
http://www.4shared.com/file/100633950/32744dba/__________.html


تأثير التنمية الحضرية على المظهر العام في المدينة المنورة
http://www.4shared.com/file/100634735/830d0b00/________.html


كتب ومراجع تخطيط بانجليزى

1- ***Architecture Ebook] Design First - Design-Based Planning for Communities.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/1000593..._-_Design-Based_Planning_for_Communities.html‎


Airport Planning & Management 5th Edition.pdf-2
‎http://www.4shared.com/file/100247908/e70b389c/Airport_Planning__Management_5th_Edition.html‎


building planning and design.pdf-3
‎http://www.4shared.com/file/100259387/6f457450/building_planning_and_design.html‎


4Building Security - Handbook for Architectural Planning and Design 0071411712.pdf
‎http://www.4shared.com/file/1000610...itectural_Planning_and_Design_0071411712.html‎


El Amarna planning.doc
‎http://www.4shared.com/file/100248419/d9acba4e/El_Amarna_planning.html‎


F. HAVERFIELD - ANCIENT TOWN PLANNING.pdf
‎http://www.4shared.com/file/100259437/89febb1e/F_HAVERFIELD_-_ANCIENT_TOWN_PLANNING.html‎


METRO HCMC DEVELOPMENT PLANNING .ppt
‎http://www.4shared.com/file/100063290/8c2d813a/METRO_HCMC__DEVELOPMENT_PLANNING_.html‎


Planning for the Future.pdf
‎http://www.4shared.com/file/100063614/449067f7/Planning_for_the_Future.html‎


Regional Planningf.ppt
‎http://www.4shared.com/file/100342561/3d15fd4d/Regional_Planningf.html


regional planning للبحث اسماء للكتب التخطيط الاقيليمى.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/100341999/aff93f3a/regional_planning___.html‎


Site_Planning_and_Design_Handbook.pdf
‎http://www.4shared.com/file/100065618/684d7400/Site_Planning_and_Design_Handbook.html‎


The City of Babylon plannig.doc
‎http://www.4shared.com/file/100248587/ee144637/The_City_of_Babylon_plannig.html‎


The Round City of Baghda2 plannig.doc
‎http://www.4shared.com/file/100248679/8c72c9a6/The_Round_City_of_Baghda2_plannig.html‎


The Round City of Baghdad plannig.doc
‎http://www.4shared.com/file/100248710/a236bcb3/The_Round_City_of_Baghdad_plannig.html‎


Town and transportation planning in bangladesh.doc
‎http://www.4shared.com/file/100262031/f7354b26/Town_and_transportation_planning_in_bangladesh.html‎




كتب مهمة اوى للمخططين 
*دليل اختيار مواقع استعمالات*

http://www.4shared.com/file/100701327/c833aaf6/___.html


*دليل المعايير التخطيطية للخدمات التخطيطية*

http://www.4shared.com/file/100701845/7c3283bd/____.html


*دليل تحديد النطاق العمراني*

http://www.4shared.com/file/100067692/ea48df9d/___.html


*دليل تخطيط النقل.*

http://www.4shared.com/file/100702265/5126cb07/___online.html

*دليل تخطيط مراكز الاحياء والمجاورات السكنية*

http://www.4shared.com/file/100702994/adec08bf/_____.html



لا تنسونا بدعاء فاانا ا احتاج لدعائكم
جمعنى الله بيكم فى الفردوس الاعلى مع الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله علية وسلم 
يارب انا نعوذ بك ان نشرك بيك شياء نعلمة ونستغفرك لما لا نعلمة


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (22 أبريل 2009)

*دليل اختيار مواقع استعمالات*

http://www.4shared.com/file/100701327/c833aaf6/___.html


*دليل المعايير التخطيطية للخدمات التخطيطية*

http://www.4shared.com/file/100701845/7c3283bd/____.html


*دليل تحديد النطاق العمراني*

http://www.4shared.com/file/100067692/ea48df9d/___.html


*دليل تخطيط النقل.*

http://www.4shared.com/file/100702265/5126cb07/___online.html

*دليل تخطيط مراكز الاحياء والمجاورات السكنية*

http://www.4shared.com/file/100702994/adec08bf/_____.html


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (22 أبريل 2009)

Arch_M قال:


> يعطيك العافية م/ امل..
> وشكرا لك على الروابط المفيدة..يظهر لي انك مشتركة بموقع الفيس بوك انا كذلك مشترك بالموقع واحاول اني ادور على مهندسين معماريين ومخططين لتبادل الخبرات والمعلومات..ولكن اجد صعوبة في ذلك..لكن الصور رائعة والروابط احلى وفيها فائدة عظيمة تشكري عليه..



 السلام عليكم 
 اخى الفاضل اهلا بيك 
 بنسبة الى الفيس بوك لو تجد صعوبة فية من ناحية اللغة فممكن تحوالة الى العربية 
 جميل ومريح جدا 
 هذا الرابط فيس بوم بلغة اللعربية 
 http://www.facebook.com/index.php?lh=c708fa7dbc80c152416ebb95b810466e&
 وهناك هتلاقى مجموعة كبيرة من المخططين والداكاترة ومهندسين فى جروابات كثيرة هناك 
 اشتراك انت وراسلنى من هناك وهبعتلك الروابط باذن الله ​


----------



## Arch_M (22 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك العافية م/ امل..
وشكرا لك على الروابط المفيدة..يظهر لي انك مشتركة بموقع الفيس بوك انا كذلك مشترك بالموقع واحاول اني ادور على مهندسين معماريين ومخططين لتبادل الخبرات والمعلومات..ولكن اجد صعوبة في ذلك..لكن الصور رائعة والروابط احلى وفيها فائدة عظيمة تشكري عليه..


----------



## نسمة النيل (22 أبريل 2009)

شكراا لك كثيرا اختي امل عجبتني كتب التخطيط العمراني كثيرا جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا لك دليتيني علي موقع جديد ساشترك فيه انشاء الله الان لك شكري مجددا


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (22 أبريل 2009)

نسمة النيل قال:


> شكراا لك كثيرا اختي امل عجبتني كتب التخطيط العمراني كثيرا جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا لك دليتيني علي موقع جديد ساشترك فيه ان شاء الله الان لك شكري مجددا



جزانا واياكى الجنة اخى الفاضلة 
لا تنسنا بدعاء 
ربنا يكرمك 
وكل جديد باذن الله سوف اضيفة 
ادعلى 
الله مستعان 
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد 
​


----------



## عسسل (23 أبريل 2009)

على فكرة الموضوع جامد جدا جدا ومفيد جدا 

شكرا للمهندسة امل


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (23 أبريل 2009)

مجموعة جديدة لا تنسونا بدعاء 

التخطيط الحضرى والاقليمى تخصص حان تطبية

http://www.4shared.com/file/101277136/c45a6684/_____.html


التخطيط العمرانى المستديم
http://www.4shared.com/file/101277184/c9a0de63/___online.html



التخطيط للتقدم الأقتصادى والإجتماعى
http://www.4shared.com/file/101277595/a0b57768/___.html


تخطيط المدن الاسلامية من ناحية الفكر الاسلامى
http://www.4shared.com/file/101277904/f6a05d3/______.html


تخطيط المدن لها تاريخ
http://www.4shared.com/file/101278333/efd75633/___.html


تخطيط المدن والاقاليم من النظرية الى تطبيق
http://www.4shared.com/file/101278353/b98df1b5/______.html


تخطيط دراسات الطرق والنقل والبينة الاساسية
http://www.4shared.com/file/101278546/d47148c9/_____.html


تخطيط مدينه حمص القديمة
http://www.4shared.com/file/101278764/bcd9f09/___.html


تخطيط واهداف واستراجيات مدينة الخانكة
http://www.4shared.com/file/101278830/7a8be868/____.html


تطبيق نظم المعلومات الجغرافية فى التخطيط العمرانى فلسطين
http://www.4shared.com/file/101279290/354fe251/________.html


دراسة تحليلية لبعض العوامل المؤثرة فى أختيار المواقع السكنية وتخططيطها
http://www.4shared.com/file/101279458/93ac59dd/_________.html

قانون التخطيط الحضرى
http://www.4shared.com/file/101291350/e2bc51e4/___online.html


اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد جمعنى الله بيكم فى فردوس الاعلى


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (23 أبريل 2009)

عسسل قال:


> على فكرة الموضوع جامد جدا جدا ومفيد جدا
> 
> شكرا للمهندسة امل



ربنا يكرمك يارب 
لا تنسنا بصالح الدعاء​


----------



## b-engineer (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كتير كتير كتير كتير كتير
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## امباركة (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ياريت تبعتثوا ليا موقع علي ايميلي يوجد فيه مجموعة من الخرائط والمساقط وواجهات بدي اياهم ضروري وشكرا لكم


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (27 أبريل 2009)

b-engineer قال:


> شكرا كتير كتير كتير كتير كتير
> جزاك الله كل خير


الشكر الله 
جزانا والياك الفردوس يارب 
ورفقة الحبيب محمد صلى الله علية وسلم


----------



## المهندسة ف (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكي مهندسة امل وان شاء الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويجزيك الجنة ومرافقة الحبيب المصطفي


----------



## حسن سليمانarch (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكورة زميلة أمل و الله ريحتيني كتير من البحث


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (27 أبريل 2009)

حسن سليمانarch قال:


> مشكورة زميلة أمل و الله ريحتيني كتير من البحث



الشكر لله اخى الفاضل 
لا تنسنا فقط بصالح الدعاء 
الدعاء لنا باخلاص فى القول والعمل 
ورفقة الحبيب المصطفى فى الفردوس الاعلى يارب 
​


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (28 أبريل 2009)

المهندسة ف قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكي مهندسة امل وان شاء الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويجزيك الجنة ومرافقة الحبيب المصطفي




الشكر الله يااختى الفاضلة 
يارب يرزقنا رفقة انا وانت وكل الاعضاء بفردوس الاعلى يارب
​


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مجموعة جديدة من الكتب الحلو والمتميزة
وهذا بفضل الله عز وجل ثم بفضل دعائكم
لا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء

THEURBANDESIGN_H_Bحلو اوى الكتاب دة عبارة عن مجموعة صور من كتاب بس مفيد
http://www.4shared.com/file/101908472/211499f7/THEURBANDESIGN_H_B.html


MetricHandbookPlanningandDesignDataمقاسات ومعاير للتصميم
دة الكتاب اللى كنا بنتخانق علية فى الكلية فى جميع المقاسات
وكل التفاصيل للتصمميم مقاسات الملاعب والفرش وكلة بس نسخة انجليزى
http://www.4shared.com/file/101864467/46afc584/MetricHandbookPlanningandDesignData__.html‎


AUrban.Design.Reader.pdf
‎http://www.4shared.com/file/101908470/cf1af8db/AUrbanDesignReader.html

مراكز المدن د.محمد
http://www.4shared.com/file/101908491/269ee5c3/___online.html

الخريطة القومية المقترحة لمصر 2020
http://www.4shared.com/file/101973013/6261fd2a/_2______2020.html

المدينة وحياة المدينة
http://www.4shared.com/file/101897252/89802645/___online.html


دراسة فى التخطيط البيئى والتمية الريفية.
http://www.4shared.com/file/101974645/6f2fe851/_____.html


شوية كتب بقى عن تاريخ لمواد تاريخ نظريات وتاريخ العمران


العوامل التاريخية لنشاة وتطوير المدن الاسلامية
http://www.4shared.com/file/101894838/202d42e5/_____.html


تاريخ التمدن الاسلامى
http://www.4shared.com/file/101974066/c09da7db/___online.html


تاريخ تخطيط مدينة الاسكندرية
http://www.4shared.com/file/101974335/26a5bc7d/___.html


مدن لها تاريخ
http://www.4shared.com/file/102104550/6b83d726/___online.html



انتظروا المزيد باذن الله 
لا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء 
والله الموفق


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (28 أبريل 2009)

*--- جزاكي الله خيرا ---*


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (28 أبريل 2009)

روح يا شيخة الله يعمر بيتك ويوفق


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاكي الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (29 أبريل 2009)

arc_sherif_81 قال:


> *--- جزاكي الله خيرا ---*



جزانا واياك الفردوس الاعلى يارب 
ورفقة الحبيب المصطفى يارب
​


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (29 أبريل 2009)

المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> روح يا شيخة الله يعمر بيتك ويوفق





المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> جزاكي الله خير الجزاء




جزانا واياك يارب الجنة ورزقنا اعالى قصور الجنة 
لا تنسنا بدعاء 
يارب اكون افادتكوا بكتب دة 
انتظروا الزيد باذن الله 
لو الواحد عندة كتب او مشاريع تخطيط عمرانى 
ياريت يشركنا بيها وان شاء الله نشرها فى باقى منتديات 
ولكم الشكر
​


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (29 أبريل 2009)

b-engineer قال:


> شكرا كتير كتير كتير كتير كتير
> جزاك الله كل خير



الشكر لله 
ان شاء الله تستفيد بهذة الكتب 
لو فى مشاكل فى تحميل اخبرنى 
بارك الله فيكم 
​


امباركة قال:


> السلام عليكم ياريت تبعتثوا ليا موقع علي ايميلي يوجد فيه مجموعة من الخرائط والمساقط وواجهات بدي اياهم ضروري وشكرا لكم




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ان شاء الله اذا وجدنا طلبك سوف نرسالك رسالة على الخاص 
ولك الشكر


​


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ياجماعة الروابط شغالة على الفيس بوك 
ودة لينك موضوع 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=77085525015

وانا اتاكد منها 
مش عارفة اية مشكله هنا مع انها نفس الروابط 

وعلى فور شير للينك اهو 
http://www.4shared.com/account/home....E940E4844.dc90








لو محدش فتح معاه رابط او يوجد مشكلة ياريت اعلمى بذالك ولكم الشكرhttp://www.qataru.com/vb/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=1508776


----------



## arch:heba (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاكي الله كل الخير وجعلك ممن يستظلون بظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله ............... اللهم أمين


----------



## أبو زياد (1 مايو 2009)

مجهود عظيم ، جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## shaswar (6 مايو 2009)

جزاكمالله خيرا من فيردوس اعلى


----------



## عماد بوسة (11 مايو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you very much engineer o wish you the best in all ways in your life ......................


----------



## اسراء84 (12 مايو 2009)

ما عرف كيف اشكرك يا مهندسه امل الله يعطيكي كل الي تتمنيه ويجمعك ويجمعنا بالحبيب محمد (ص) ودعائي لوالديكي ..اتمنى حبيبتي اذا يصادفك اي شي كتب او مشاريع عن موضوع تطوير الواجهات النهريه بمراكز المدن او على نهر النيل تنزله النا لاني محتاجتها ويجزيكي الله عنا كل الخير حبيبتي .


----------



## حسام عبدالله (12 مايو 2009)

كتب رائعة وبارك الله فيكي


----------



## سالم الناصر (19 مايو 2009)

فائدة كبيرة ومعلومات غنية ومجال واسع للبحث جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## فيصل2010 (19 مايو 2009)

يسلموووو اخي العزيزز 
فرررجت همي الله يفرج همك.....
وجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرررررر


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (20 مايو 2009)

والله يا اختاه هذا ما نحتاجه فعلا......مشكورة.


----------



## أحمد القيقب (21 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا العمل الطيب وكم من الوقت ونحن نبحث لمثله جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
​


arch:heba قال:


> جزاكي الله كل الخير وجعلك ممن يستظلون بظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله ............... اللهم أمين


 
جزانا واياكم جمعنى الله بيكم فى الفردوس الاعلى يارب​


أبو زياد قال:


> مجهود عظيم ، جزاك الله خيراً



جزاكم الله كل الخير يارب​


shaswar قال:


> جزاكمالله خيرا من فيردوس اعلى



وجزاك يارب رفقة الحبيب المصطفى يارب​


عماد بوسة قال:


> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you very much engineer o wish you the best in all ways in your life ......................



لا شكر على واجب لا تنسنابصالح الدعاء​


اسراء84 قال:


> ما عرف كيف اشكرك يا مهندسه امل الله يعطيكي كل الي تتمنيه ويجمعك ويجمعنا بالحبيب محمد (ص) ودعائي لوالديكي ..اتمنى حبيبتي اذا يصادفك اي شي كتب او مشاريع عن موضوع تطوير الواجهات النهريه بمراكز المدن او على نهر النيل تنزله النا لاني محتاجتها ويجزيكي الله عنا كل الخير حبيبتي .



جزاك ربى الفردوس الاعلى يارب 
حاضر ياحببتى الله كريم واقدر اجيب مشاريع تانية 
الله مستعان ​


حسام عبدالله قال:


> كتب رائعة وبارك الله فيكي




بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل لا تنسى بدعاء

​


سالم الناصر قال:


> فائدة كبيرة ومعلومات غنية ومجال واسع للبحث جزاك اللة خيرا




واياك يارب لو عندك كتب تقدر تفدنا اهلا وسهلا بيك 
الله مستعان ونقدر نجيب مجموعة اخرى​


فيصل2010 قال:


> يسلموووو اخي العزيزز
> فرررجت همي الله يفرج همك.....
> وجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرررررر



وايــــــــــــــــــــــــــالك يارب الفردوس الاعلى يارب مع الحبيب المصطفى
​


رشيد يعقوب قال:


> والله يا اختاه هذا ما نحتاجه فعلا......مشكورة.



لا شكر على واجب اهلا وسهلا بيك
​


أحمد القيقب قال:


> جزاكم الله خير على هذا العمل الطيب وكم من الوقت ونحن نبحث لمثله جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


اللهم امين يارب لا تنسنى بصالح الدعاء
والله لو اقدر اعمل اكثر من ذالك لعملت 
وما قدمتة سوى القليل 
اسال الله الاخلاص فى القول والعمل ​


----------



## khawla.k.k (27 مايو 2009)

مشكورة جهودكم لكن لم ينفتح عندي اي من هذه الكتب مع العلم انا بحاجة شديدة حيث اني طالبة دراسات عليا في التخطيط


----------



## khawla.k.k (28 مايو 2009)

مشكورين جداااااااااااا نزلت الكتب الان شكررررررررررررراااااااااااااااا


----------



## shaker_511 (29 مايو 2009)

اختي م/ امل

قدمت فأبدعتي

بأنتظار جديدك المميز

تقبلي مروري

دمتي بقلب ملؤه الصفاء والنقاء والمحبة


----------



## ساندى صفى (30 مايو 2009)

ميرسى اوى على المشاريع بشمهندسة امل
انا حملت الكثير منها وخاصة مشاريع التخرج للمهندسين وكذلك المشاريع الخاصة بالمدت والتخطيط الحضرى
وانا على فكرة من كلية التخطيط العمرانى جامعة القاهرة وبجد سعيدة انى شوفت المشاريع دى 
وبخصوص الفيس بوك انا مشتركة فى الجروب وسبق وحملت بعض المشاريع وكملتهم من موضوعك
بجد جزاكى الله كل خير ووفقك دائما وابدا وادخلك وادخلنا الجنة ان شاء الله


----------



## الامين كوم (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد جمعنى الله بيكم فى فردوس الاعلى 

شكرا


----------



## الامين كوم (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بدي مشاريع تخطيط وجزاكم الله خييرراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed2009 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (17 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ومازلت استفيد منه الكثير...
بارك الله فيك وجمعنا واياك في جنة الفردوس...


----------



## بارتنون (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جدا...
وفقك الله ورعاك


----------



## رسالة التميمي (24 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المواضيع القيمة ونتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## بن سلة (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع حقا


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (30 نوفمبر 2009)

كتب تخطيط جديدة بانجليزى
تم اظافة هذة الكتب عن طريق البش مهندس
Ebook Archi Enau 

Time-Saver Standards for Urban Design
By Donald Watson
83 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/291981215/Time_saver_standards_for_urban_design.rar


Architecture and the Urban Environment: A Vision for the New Age
23.6 Mb
http://rapidshare.com/files/278598984/Architecture_and_the_Urban_Environment_A_Vision_for_the_New_Age_-_0750654627.rar.html


Urban Design - Method and Techniques
Cliff Moughtin, Rafael Cuesta, Christine Sarris and Paola Signoretta.
5.41 Mb
http://rapidshare.com/files/281325680/Urban_Design_-_Method_and_Techniques.pdf.html


The New Landscape - Urbanisation in the Third World
Charles Correa
16.68 Mb
http://rapidshare.com/files/281408213/NewLandscapeUrbanisation_3World.rar.html


Planning Middle Eastern Cities : An urban kaleidoscope in a globalizing world 
by Yasser Elsheshtawy
5.61 Mb
http://rapidshare.com/files/281412814/Planning_MiddleEastern_Cities.rar.html


Urban Design Green Dimensions, Second Edition
Cliff Moughtin with Peter Shirley
9.15 Mb
http://rapidshare.com/files/281450955/Urban_Design_Green_Dimensions.rar.html


Urban Design Ornament and Decoration, Second Edition (Urban Design)
Cliff Moughtin,Taner Oc and Steven Tiesdell
5.15 Mb
http://rapidshare.com/files/281453561/Urban_Design_Ornament_Decoration.rar.html


Urban Design Street and Square, Third Edition
Cliff Moughtin
18.66 Mb
http://rapidshare.com/files/281454919/Urban_Design_StreetSquare_.rar.html


Urban Design : A typology of Procedures and Products. Illustrated with over 50 Case Studies.
Jon Lang
16.78 Mb
http://rapidshare.com/files/281460399/Urban_Design_typologyProceduresProducts.rar.html


Visualization in Landscape and Environmental Planning : Technology and Applications 
Edited by Ian D.Bishop and Eckart Lange | 5.47 Mb
http://rapidshare.com/files/281465120/VisualizationLandscape_EnvironmentalPlanning.rar.html


Waterfronts in Post-Industrial Cities
By R. Marshall
Taylor & Francis | 2001-11-09 | ISBN: 0415255163 | 224 pages | pdf | 10.61 Mb
http://rapidshare.com/files/281466510/Waterfronts_Post-Industrial_Cities.rar.html


Green Cities: Urban Growth And the Environment 
160 pages | May 21, 2007 |ISBN:0815748159 | PDF | 5.34 Mb
http://rapidshare.com/files/281504536/Green_Cities_Urban_Growth_And_the_Environmen.rar.html


The Landscape Urbanism Reader
By Charles Waldheim
Publisher: Princeton Architectural Press | 288 pages | 2006-06-08 | ISBN: 1568984391 | English | PDF | 29.55 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/282097039/Landscape_Urbanism_Reader.rar.html


Urban Design : Health and the Therapeutic Environment
J. C. Moughtin, Paola Signoretta, Kate McMahon Moughtin,
Architectural Press | 2009 | ISBN: 1856176142 | 982530 pages | PDF | 6,8 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/282342071/UrbanDesign-HealthTherapeutic_Environment.rar.html

Cities, Citizens, and Technologies: Urban Life and Postmodernity
3.2 MB
http://www.easy-share.com/1908461788/Cities-Citizens.rar


The City After The Automobile: An Architect's Vision
200 pages | Dec 12, 2000 |ISBN:0813335450 | PDF | 13 Mb
http://rapidshare.com/files/309661022/The_City_After_The_Automobile.rar.html


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ياشباب وبنات التخطيط 
على فكرة فى على على جروب الفيس بوك 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=wall&gid=77085525015
كل شئ جديد بنبعتة برسالة وكمان 
فى موضوع مفتوح لمشاريع التخرج ومساعدة الناس فيها 
ارجو ان يعجبكوا وتدخلوا وتشاركوا باالاراءكم او بمشاكلكم فى مشاريع التخرج بتوفيق 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v...525015#/topic.php?uid=77085525015&topic=13199

يلا شاركونا منتظرنكوا ياشباب


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (30 نوفمبر 2009)

لا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء يااخوان​


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (30 نوفمبر 2009)

كتاب عن الاسكان الحضرى 
An Introduction to Urban Housing Design AT HOME IN THE CITY.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/file/49899168/85202349/An_Introduction_to_Urban_Housi.html?cau2=403tNull


وكتاب عن مجموعة كتب معمارية
كتب معمارية اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله 
http://www.kutub.info/library/list.php?cat=72

ان شاء الله هجمعها على فور شير كلها واحملها ليكم باذن الله


----------



## eng rahma (8 ديسمبر 2009)

انا بشكرك جدا علي المجموعة التي توصف باكثر من ممتازة


----------



## شرعب السلام (16 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك الله العافيه والعلم


----------



## omer_d (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكم الهائل من الكتب


----------



## omer_d (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا واتمنى للجميع التوفيق


----------



## sara shaaban (18 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم يا مهندسين ارجو شرح القطاع الهندسى شرح مفصل


----------



## م لؤى محمد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر ولو حبيبتى ديزين لاى مشروع ممكن تراسلينى على الايميل [email protected]


----------



## عماد حسانين (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر على هايدي المعلومات القيمة وبالتوفيق


----------



## هاوي قصيده (10 يناير 2010)

مهندسه امل

ربي يحفظك ويحقق مناك يوحميك من عيال الحرام

الف الف شكررررررر

نواف


----------



## م لؤى محمد (12 يناير 2010)

*شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــرا*

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## سعد أرك (17 فبراير 2010)

شكراً للمهندسة أمل كتب ومعلومات قيمة جداً جداً الله يجزيكي الخير ويسكنك فسيح جناته


----------



## الموهوبة1 (22 فبراير 2010)

جزززززززززززززززززززززاك الله ألف خيييييييييييير
مششششششششششششششششكورة أختي


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
اللهم ينور دربك


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالكم ياشباب 
اخباركوا اية 
يارب تكونوا بخير وصحة وسلامة يارب
لكم خالص تحياتى 
بتوفيق يارب


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (20 مارس 2010)

كتب جديدة والله مستعان 

مشاركة من اختنا فى الله عيون مها 
جزاها الله خيرا
عيون المها January 22 at 11:47pm 
تفضلي
تعد قضية التخطيط العمراني والحركة والنقل والمرور، أحد أهم القضايا التي تعاني منها مدن العالم أجمع،


العنوان: مشكلة النقل في المدن العربية: التجارب الناجحة للمدن في مجالات التخطيط العمراني، والنقل، والحركة ، والمرور
المؤلف: م. ليلى دادوخ
الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,
الفئة: بحوث وأوراق عمل
المصدر: حماه - سوريا
سنة النشر: 2005
الملفات المرفقة: 
الملخص: مشكلة النقل في المدن العربية, أسبابها, مظاهرها, وطرق علاجها. التجارب الناجحة للمدن في مجالات التخطيط العمراني و الحركة و النقل و المرور. 
http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P16HS.pdf



العنوان: شبكة الطرق ونظام المرور – تجربة بلدية دبي
المؤلف: م. ناصر أحمد السعيد
الموضوع: إدارة وتطوير الخدمات البلدية والمرافق العامة في ا,
الفئة: تجارب مدن
المصدر: الخرطوم - السودان
سنة النشر: 2004 
الملخص: تعتبر شبكة الطرق من أهم عناصر البنية التحتية في إمارة دبي، وتمثل أحد اسباب نجاحها والعمود الفقري لازدهارها التجاري والسياحي. وعندما نتحدث عن الحاضر والمستقبل فلا بد من الإشارة إلى الماضي، حيث بدأت عملية التطوير متثاقلة محمولة على كاهل حاكم الإمارة الفذ المغفور له الشيخ/ راشد بن سعيد آل مكتوم الذي تمكن من وضع أسس متينة لمسيرة النهضة والتقدم رغم شح الموارد البشرية والطبيعية آنذاك، وذلك بفضل عزمه وصبره ورؤيته الثقافية وحكمته البارعة. 
http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P15KS.pdf



العنوان: تطبيق نظام الـ BOT على المشاريع الهندسية للمساهمة في تطوير النقل والمرور
المؤلف: م. مأمون الذهبي
الموضوع: تنمية المدن العربية,
الفئة: تجارب مدن
المصدر: دمشق / سوريا
سنة النشر: 2000 
الملخص: التقييم المالي والاقتصادي لمشاريع الجدوى الاقتصادية Economic and Financial Evaluation Of Fs projects 19.1. أسلوب دراسات الجدوى : Method Of Feasibility Studies استناداً لما تم التحدث عنه في الفقرة 18.2 فقد تم اختيار المواضيع الخمسة التالية : a . مشروع تركيب نظام التحكم المروري ( ATC ) . b . مشروع بناء نفق تحت ساحة الأمويين . c . مشروع بناء نفق تحت ساحة اليرموك . d . مشروع تحسين الوضع المروري في منطقتي الثورة والحجاز ( محطات نفق الحجاز : T0 1b أو T0 1a ) e . مشروع بناء مرآب تحت أرض ساحة عرنوس . إضافة لهذه المشاريع المذكورة آنفاً فإن المشاريع من (d-b) هي مشاريع حيوية مفيدة لبناء شبكة الطرق الحالية . وكل موقع تم فصله ولكن هذه المشاريع تم ربطهم جميعاً كأجزاء من شبكة الطرق . أما إذا قيست الفائدة الناتجة عن هذه المشاريع المفيدة الثلاثة كل واحدة على حدة ، فستتكيف مع زيادة الازدحام المروري في التقاطعات المجاورة والشوارع الفرعية . وبناء على ذلك يجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار ترتيب تنفيذ المشاريع حسب دراسة الجدوى من بين المشاريع التطويرية الثلاثة المذكورة وكذلك المرحلة الأولى لمشروع تنفيذ نظام الـ ATC . ومن وجهة نظر استثمارية فإن مشروع تركيب نظام الـ ATC ومشاريع تطوير البنية هي مواضيع هامة للاستثمار العام . ومن ناحية أخرى فإن مشروع مرآب المنطقة سيجلب دخلاً يومياً وبدوره يمكن أن يدير القطاع الخاص هذا المشروع من خلال نظام الـ BOT . وبالنظر إلى الأمور التالية فقد تم تنفيذ دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية حسب التالي : •الحالات الفنية : لكل خمسة مشاريع منفصلة . •الحالات البيئية : لكل خمسة مشاريع منفصلة . •الحالات الاقتصادية والمالية : (1) تقييم اقتصادي : لاتفاقيات أربع مشاريع (a . مرحلة أولى لنظام الـ ATC ، b . ساحة الأمويين ، c . سـاحة اليرموك ومحطات نفق الحجاز ) . (2) تقييم مالي : لمشروع بناء مرآب تحت الأرض في ساحة عرنوس . 19.2 . مشاريع دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية : Project Packages for the Fs تم إعداد مشروعين ( مشروع A ومشروع B ) . يتوسط المشروع A المرحلة الأولى لنظام الـ ATC ، ساحة الأمويين ، ساحة اليرموك،ونفق الحجاز T0 1a. والمشروع B مؤلف من المرحلة الأولى لنظام الـ ATC ، ساحة الأمويين ، وساحة اليرموك ونفق الحجاز T01b . ويغطي المشروع المنطقة المبينة بالشكل 19.2.1
http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/Paper_05.pdf



العنوان: الضوابط والمعايير التخطيطية للحد من ضوضاء وسائل المواصلات
المؤلف: د. سلوى عبدالرحمن مجاهد
الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,
الفئة: بحوث وأوراق عمل
المصدر: حماه - سوريا
سنة النشر: 2005 
الملخص: الضوضاء هى أكبر أعداء المجتمعات الحضرية المعاصرة ويعده العلماء أحد أنواع التلوث البيئى. وللضوضاء مصادر كثيرة إلا أن حركة المرور تتسبب فى 75% من ضوضاء المدن. وفى غياب الادراك الكافى لخطورة الضوضاء ومع إهمال السبل الوقائية تزداد حدة هذة الظاهرة ويزداد ضحايا هذا التلوث ويأتى هنا دور المخططين عند إعداد المخطط العام للمدينة بالتحكم فى الضوضاء من خلال إختيار التخطيط المنطقى لإستعمالات الأراضى وللعلاقة بين مكونات المدينة والتخطيط الجيد لشبكة الطرق. لذا يهتم البحث بدراسة الوسائل التخطيطية التى تهدف للتخفيف من حدة هذه الظاهرة. وتحقيقا لهذا الهدف يقوم البحث بدراسة الموضوعات التالية: أثر الضوضاء على الانسان وممتلكاته؛ العوامل التى تؤدى لزيادة مستوى ضوضاء المرور؛ وأيضا التعرف على الوسائل التخطيطية لخفض الضوضاء فى المدن. وذلك في سياق منهج استقرائي استنتاجي تحليلي. وينتهي البحث بطرح عدة توصيات بشأن التخطيط المنطقى لإستعمالات الأراضى وللعلاقة بين مكونات المدينة والتخطيط الجيد لشبكة الطرق. يمكن من خلال تبنيها التحكم فى الضوضاء. ويقوم هذا البحث بطرح حلول تخطيطية وحضرية لحماية المدن من الضوضاء.
http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/paper_12.pdf


----------



## hermione (20 مارس 2010)

جزاكى الله الف خير


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (23 مارس 2010)

الاسس التخطيطيه للمراكز التجاريه الإداريه
المراكز التجارية على المستويات التخطيطية:
تختلف مراكز الخدمات في المدينة تبعاً لدرجة الطلب عليها, سواء كانت يومية أو شهريه أو موسمية, فتتحدد مواقعها وتباعدها عن المساكن, وأحجامها, ونوعية الخدمات المتوفرة بكل منها, وبناء على ذلك فإن مراكز الخدمات بالمدينة تأخذ عدة مستويات: 

التدرج العام لمستويات المراكز التسويقية بالمدن :

مستوى إقليم المدينة:
يخدم مركز تجاري تتواجد فيه أنشطة , تجارة الجملة ونصف الجملة والتجزئة
ينفرد ببيع سلع محددة قد لا تتواجد في مراكز تجارية أخرى , وينتشر هذا النوع في الدول الصناعية لارتفاع الدخل .

مستوى المدينة:
يخدم مركز تجاري رئيسي وتتواجد فيه أنشطة تجارة الجملة ونصف الجملة والتجزئة ويقع في قلب المدينة ويحتوي على محلات التجارية الرئيسية بالإضافة إلى المباني الثقافية كدور السينما والمسارح والكافيتريات والمطاعم والمعارض .

مستوى الحي السكني:
يخدم مركز تجاري فرعي وتتواجد فيه أنشطة تجارة نصف الجملة الملائمة للقوة الشرائية .

مستوى المجموعة السكنية:
يخدمها مركز تجاري محلي وتتواجد فيه أنشطة تجارة التجزئة ويمتد ليغطي مجموع المجاورات السكنية التي تضمها المجموعة السكنية .

مستوى المجاورة السكنية:
يخدمها مركز تجاري ثانوي وتقتصر الخدمات التجارية فيه على تجارة التجزئة , وخاصة تجارة السلع الإستهلاكية .

مستوى الخلية السكنية:
يخدمها محلات تبيع قدراً من السلع الإستهلاكية الأساسية لبعض متطلبات الحياة اليومية .

المعدلات التخطيطية للمراكز التجارية :

المركز التجاري الأقليمي:
وهو يخدم عدد أفراد لا يقل عن (100ألف) فرد , وعند حساب مساحة المركز الأقليمى يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار توفير المسطحات اللازمة للامتداد المستقبلي والتي لا تقل عن 30% من مساحة المركز التجاري , وفى الولايات المتحدة تبلغ مساحة المركز الإقليمي نحو (200ألف) متر مربع لعدد من السكان قدره (250ألف) فرد .

المركز التجاري للحي:
يخدم عدد من الأفراد لا يقل عن (40ألف) فرد ولا بد من توفير مساحة لازمة للامتداد المستقبلي والتي لا تقل عن 30% من مساحة المركز التجاري , وفى الولايات المتحدة تتراوح مساحة المركز للحي ما بين (10-30 فدان) متر مربع لعدد من السكان يتراوح قدره ما بين (20- 100 ألف) نسمة وعدد من محلات يتراوح من (20- 40) محل .

المركز التجاري للمجاورة السكنية:
يخدم هذا النوع ما يقرب من (5000 نسمة) .
ويشمل على مجموعة الخدمات الآتية :
الخدمات الغذائية : (محلات البقالة والجزارة والخضروات والحلوى والمطاعم) .
الخدمات الصحية: وتشمل الصيدليات .
الخدمات الترفيهية: وتشمل (مسرح متحرك ومحلات مشروبات).
الخدمات المكملة : وتشمل (الحلاق , و المخبز , ومحلات الأحذية , والخياط , و المكوجي , والكهربائي , ومحطة بنزين , ومحال الخردوات , والأدوات الكتابية , ومحلات بيع الصحف) .
ويجب أن يقع المركز التجاري في وسط المجاورة أو في أحد أركانها حتى يكون قريباً من الطرق العمومية وبالقرب من المجاورات الأخرى .
وبالنسبة لمجاورة سكنية تعدادها (5000نسمة) تكون مساحة التجاري بها كالآتى :
المساحة المبنية للمحلات التجارية = 1631.25م2
مساحة الخدمات للمراكز = 562.5 م2
المساحة المكشوفة الخارجية = 731.25 م2
إجمالي مساحة المركز = 2925 م2

وبإضافة 20% من المساحة للامتداد المستقبلي :
تكون المساحة الكلية المطلوبة = 3510 م2 (0.84 فدان) .
وتحتاج لمساحة انتظار السيارات = 1100 م2 
ويكون إجمالي المسطح الكلي شاملة مساحة انتظار السيارات = 4610 م2 (1.09 فدان). وفي الولايات المتحدة فإن مركز المجاورة السكنية يخدم عدد من (5-20 ألف) نسمة على مساحة من الأرض حوالى من (4-10) فدان .

- الأوضاع المختلفة للمركز التجاري بالمجاورة السكنية : 

خدمة تجارية مركزية :
وفيها يكون المركز التجاري في منتصف المجاورة وهي تعطي فرصة أفضل للتخديم على المجاورة السكنية ومن عيوبها دخول السيارات إلي عمق المجاورة

خدمة تجارية مركزية مزدوجة:
تستخدم في المجاورات الكبيرة المستطيلة غالباً حيث يكون هناك مركزين أحدهما رئيسي والآخر فرعي ,عادة يربطهما عصب مشاة رئيسي , ومن عيوبها دخول السيارات إلى داخل المجاورة السكنية .
من ايجابيات هذه الطريقة:
إن التخديم قاصر فقط على المنطقة السكنية نفسها وان مركزية الخدمة التجارية تعطي تخديم أفضل للمنطقة من خلال المسافات التخديمية المتساوية للمنطقة.
من سلبيات هذه الطريقة:
أن موقع المركز يساعد على دخول السيارات إلى داخل المنطقة السكنية سواء لتخديم المركز أو للناس وهذا يسبب إزعاجا للسكان.

خدمة تجارية منتشرة: 
حيث ينفصل المركز عن النشاطات الأخرى (الغير تجارية) ويقع على أطراف المجاورة في صورة مراكز صغيرة ومن مميزاتها عدم دخول السيارات إلى المجاورة السكنية ومن عيوبها أنها تتعدى نطاق المجاورة السكنية , وزيادة الأراضي المخصصة للاستعمال التجاري 

خدمة تجارية مركزية شريطية :
حيث يأخذ المركز التجاري للمجاورة السكنية صورة تجمع شريطي , يقع علي طول عصب مشاه رئيسي , ومن مميزات تلك الطريقة أنها تخلق تخديم متجانس للمجاورة السكنية , ومن عيوبها أنها تصلح فقط في حالة المجاورة السكنية الكثيفة السكان حتى يتناسب حجم المركز التجاري مع عدد السكان بالمجاورة .

موقع المركز التجاري بالنسبة للنطاق الأصغر (العلاقة بالطرق المحيطة) :
يبدأ العمل في تصميم المكان المحدد للمراكز التجارية بمعرفة المتطلبات الوظيفية حيث أنه بحصرها وتحديدها , يمكن توفير أكبر قدر من النجاح للمشروع من النسبة التخطيطية ومن أهم العناصر في المراكز التجارية , اختيار مواقعها بدقة .

- الشروط الواجب توافرها عند اختيار موقع المركز التجاري:× أن يكون الموقع قريب جداً من الطرق الرئيسة ووسائل المواصلات العامة.
× ان تكون قطعة الأرض المختارة مناسبة من حيث الشكل والمساحة.
× توفير المسطحات الكافية لانتظار السيارات, وتكون على نحو(10 أماكن) انتظار لكل (1000 قدم مربع) من مساحة المحلات التجارية. 
× سهولة الوصول للمركز من ( 10- 15 دقيقة) من داخل نطاق تخديم المركز , ونحو (25 دقيقة) من خارص النطاق وذلك باستخدام السيارة أو وسائل نقل عامة .
× يجب أن يحاط الموقع بعناصر (Landscape) مناسبة .
× أن يكون في مكان تتحمل فيه شبكات الطرق المحيطة للضغوط المرورية التي سيحدثها وجود المركز .
× يفضل الموقع المتصل بطريق سريع واحد أو أكثر (لأن المركز التجاري عنصر يعتبر جذب للسيارات المارة) .

نقلا عن منتدى المخططين 
http://www.egyfurp.com/vb1/showthread.php?t=2068


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (23 مارس 2010)

مشروع تطوير الوجهة النيلية بتكامل مع مخطط مركز مدينة دسوق

دة لينك مشروع التخرج 
مشروع واضح 
بكسل عالى
مشروع عن مدينة دسوق"كفر الشيخ"
مشروع تطوير الوجهة النيلية بتكامل مع مخطط مركز مدينة دسوق

http://www.4shared.com/file/19614947...6/_online.html


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (23 مارس 2010)

العنوان: أهم التجارب الناجحة في مجالات التخطيط العمراني والحركة والنقل والمرور لمدينة إستانبول
المؤلف: م. محمود زين العابدين
الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,
الفئة: تجارب مدن
المصدر: حماه - سوريا
سنة النشر: 2005
الملخص: تعد قضية التخطيط العمراني والحركة والنقل والمرور، أحد أهم القضايا التي تعاني منها مدن العالم أجمع، ومن تلك المدن مدينة إستانبول التي تتماثل إلى حدٍ ما بالمدن العربية، من حيث التخطيط العمراني، إضافة إلى تميزها عن مدن العالم أجمع بموقعها المتفرد، والذي يربط بين قارتي آسيا وأوروبا. ولمدينة إستانبول أهمية تاريخية كبيرة، منذ عهد عدة، كان آخرها العهد العثماني، إذ كانت عاصمة للدولة العثمانية. وقد شهدت مدينة إستانبول هجرة واسعة وازدياد في عدد نفوسها، مما سبب إلى ظهور العديد من المشاكل والعقبات في قضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل، و قامت بلدية مدينة إستانبول الكبرى بإعداد وتنفيذ عدد من المشروعات التي قدمت الحلول المناسبة في مجالات النقل العام، وساهمت في حل مشاكل الحركة المرورية والنقل. وقد تم بلورة عدد من الأهداف المحددة لهذا البحث حيث سيتم التعرف إلى بعض المشروعات التي قامت بها بلدية مدينة إستانبول الكبرى في إيجاد الحلول المناسبة للحفاظ على التخطيط العمراني وعلى حركة المرور والنقل، بهدف الاستفادة منها في الحفاظ على التخطيط العمراني للمدينة العربية، والقيام بتعميمها على المدن العربية التقليدية التي تتماثل بمدينة إستانبول. وسيعتمد أسلوب البحث على دراسة وصفية للتخطيط العمراني لمدينة إستانبول. ودراسة تحليلية لمعرفة المشاكل التي واجهت التخطيط والحركة والنقل والمرور في مدينة إستانبول وإلى مظاهره. ومن ثم دراسة تحليلية تخطيطية للمحاولات التي قامت بها بلدية مدينة إستانبول لحل هذه المشاكل والتي كانت في صورة مشروعات متميزة في مجال التخطيط العمراني والحركة والنقل والمرور. وسيتم وضع إستراتيجية وحلول للاستفادة من تجربة مدينة إستانبول في المدن العربية التي تتشابه معها. والتوصل إلى عدد من النتائج المفيدة على صعيد التخطيط العمراني والنقل والمواصلات والمرور، والتي يمكن أن يستفاد منها بشكل إيجابي في مدننا العربية. 
http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P15HS.pdf



العنوان: التجربة الغربية في التوفيق بين التخطيط العمراني والحركة والنقل والمرور
المؤلف: د.م. نبيل الكردي
الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,
الفئة: بحوث وأوراق عمل
المصدر: حماه - سوريا
سنة النشر: 2005
الملخص: تشكل مسألة الإزدحام المروري إحدى أكبر المشاكل التي تواجهها المدينة المعاصرة اليوم. وهكذا فإن صانعي القرارات في هذه المدن، في ظل حال يزداد سوءاً يوماً بعد يوم، ليس لهم من مفر إلا أن يبحثو عن الحلول المناسبة وفي أقصر مدة ممكنة . إن الثورة الصناعية في اوربا كانت العامل الاكبر الذي قلب الموازين في المدن الاوروبية. ومع تطور ما يدعى بعلم التخطيط الحضري أو العمراني وظهور من يسمّون بعمالقة التخطيط والتنظيم في هذه المدن، والذين وضعوا خططاً عملت تغيرات جذرية في المدن نذكر منها مخطط هاوسمان وفتح الشوارع العريضة (Boulevards) في باريس ومخطط الحلقة (Ring) للحفاظ على وسط فيينا ومخطط سرداه (Cerda) لمدينة برشلونة، والعديد من الذين ساعدوا على حل مشاكل لم تشهدها المدن من قبل، إلا أنهم وبنفس الوقت لم يتخيلوا يوماً أن تصبح حركة المرور والنقل يمثل ما هي عليه الآن، ومن هنا نقول إن هذه الخطط والتجارب تبدو غير شاملة لأنها تفتقر إلى عنصر مهم اصبح أحد ركائز التخطيط الحضري ألا وهو كل ما يتعلق بالنقل والمرور . وربما يزيد في تفاقم مشكلة الحركة والمرور في الدول النامية قلة المصادر التمويلية وعوامل الهجرة المختلفة ونشوء ما يسمى بالتجمعات العشوائية والكثير من المشاكل الأخرى التي تستدعي مراجعة وتحديث السياسات المتبعة لتنظيم المدن. ومما لا شك فيه أن هناك قضايا عديدة تميز المدينة العربية عن تلك الغربـية: التاريخ، البنية التحتية، التشريعات والقوانين وغيرها. وفي نفس الوقت فإن هناك مسائل ومشاكل تشارك فيها المدن الغربية مثل تلك التي تتعلق بالإزدحام المروري والحاجة إلى الربط بين قضايا التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والنقل والمرور.
http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P17HS.pdf



العنوان: دور التخطيط العمرانى فى حل مشكلة المرور والنقل بمدينة أسيوط بصعيد مصر
المؤلف: الوزير اللواء / أحمد همام عطية - د. عصام الدين كمال محروس
الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,
الفئة: تجارب مدن
المصدر: حماه - سوريا
سنة النشر: 2005
الملفات المرفقة: 
الملخص: تعتبر مدينة أسيوط عاصمة صعيد مصر من الناحية الإدارية0 ومنطقة الصعيد هى الشطر الجنوبى لجمهورية مصر العربية، حيث يمثل عدد سكان هذه المنطقة أكثر من 40% من عدد سكان مصر0 وتعد مدينة أسيوط من أعلى المدن المصرية كثافةً للسكان (المرتبة الخامسة) حسب إحصاء سنة 1996 - بسبب ضيق حيزها العمرانى مع ارتفاع عدد سكانها نظراً للزيادة الطبيعية وتركز الأنشطة الإدارية والاقتصادية والتعليمية بها0 وتشرح الورقة البحثية حـدود مشكلة المرور والنقل بالمدينة وأطروحات الحل ودراسة ما تم تنفيذه مع وضع خطة متكاملة لحل مشكلة النقل والمواصلات فى إطار إستراتيجية التنمية العمرانية والاقتصادية للمحافظة حتى عام 2022م 
http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P18HS.pdf



العنوان: المرور في مدينة الزرقاء
المؤلف: م. محمد علي العرموطي
الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,
الفئة: تجارب مدن
المصدر: حماه - سوريا
سنة النشر: 2005 
إرتباط ويب: 
الملخص: السلامة المرورية هي الهدف الرئيسي الذي يسعى إليه العاملون في دراسات الطرق والمرور، فالإنسان سائقا أم ماشيا يتسبب في العدد الأكبر من حوادث المرور، ولكن هناك الكثير من الأحوال والأخطاء والنواقص والعوائق في الطرق تهيئ الظروف للإنسان لارتكاب الأخطاء والتسبب في الحوادث. تعاني مدينة الزرقاء في الأردن من مشاكل مرورية متعددة، والهدف من البحث هو التعرف إلى هذه المشاكل، وتحليلها، وإتباع التحليل العلمي في تصنيف هذه المشاكل ومسبباتها، حيث لم أتمكن من إيجاد بحوث أو نشرات علمية تتطرق إلى المشاكل المرورية في هذه المدينة. والبحث تطرق إلى كل أسباب المشاكل المرورية، كل على جدة، من حيث تاريخ نشأته وتطوره والحلول المقترحة كما تناول البحث دور بلدية الزرقاء في تحسين المرور في المدينة حيث نفذت البلدية مجموعة من الإجراءات والمشاريع المرورية التي أدت إلى التقليل من التأزم المروري، والأهم أنه انخفضت أعداد الحوادث وأعداد القتلى والجرحى الناتجة عن حوادث السير خلال الأربع سنوات الماضية، بالرغم من تزايد السكان وتزايد أعداد المركبات. وفي نهاية البحث تم تقديم مجموعة من الاقتراحات العملية التي من شأنها تحسين السلامة المرورية، ويمكن للمدن التي ظروفها مشابهة لظروف مدينة الزرقاء الاستفادة من التجارب والإجراءات المنفذة. 
http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/paper_19.pdf



لعنوان: شبكة الطرق الرئيسية ومشاكل الحركة المرورية (تجربة مدينة صنعاء)
المؤلف: م. عبدالله عباس الوادعي - م.عادل هاشم المقطري - م. عبدالصمد النونو
الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,
الفئة: تجارب مدن
المصدر: حماه - سوريا
سنة النشر: 2005
الملخص: أن الهدف من هذا البحث هو تقييم لشبكة الطرق الرئيسة القائمة في مدينة صنعاء ومعرفة مدى كفاءتها وفعاليتها في أداء وظيفتها المتمثلة بنقل حركة المركبات المختلفة وحركة السير بانسيابية وسهولة ، وكذلك معرفة تأثير مواقع محطات النقل الخارجي على وظيفة الشوارع الواقعة فيها . ومن أجل تحقيق هذه الأهداف قمنا بتحليل شامل لتركيبة شبكة الطرق الرئيسية الداخلية والإقليمية ومعرفة التصنيف الوظيفي للشوارع داخل المدينة وكذلك معرفة العناصر المختلفة والمواصفات الفنية والتخطيطية لهذه الشوارع . وقد أشرنا في هذا البحث إلى حجم وكثافة الحركة المرورية وتوزيعها وتحديد أماكن الازدحام والاختناقات المرورية ومعرفة أسبابها وسبل معالجتها . وفي نهاية البحث قمنا بتحديد الآليات الكفيلة برفع كفاءة شبكة الشوارع الرئيسية القائمة ورسم استراتيجيات تطورها ونموها وتكاملها المستقبلي . 
http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P20HS.pdf




العنوان: المنظومة المرورية في إطار التخطيط العمراني لمركز مدينة حماه
المؤلف: أ.د.م . صفوان العساف - م. مروة بشناق
الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,
الفئة: تجارب مدن
المصدر: حماه - سوريا
سنة النشر: 2005 
الملخص: يعتبر التخطيط العمراني المجال الأكثر إلماماً في معالجة المشكلات القائمة في المدن ووضع الأطر المستقبلية لتطورها، وذلك من خلال الدراسات التنظيمية ( المخططات التنظيمية-Master plans) التي تضع التوجهات التنظيمية لنمو وتطور كل جزء من المدينة وتحدد اتجاه ومناطق التوسع بفعالياتها المختلفة. وبما أن مضمون النمو والتطور العمراني المستقبلي في المدينة ينعكس على الأحمال والضغوطات الجديدة على المرور فإن الحاجة الملحة لتطوير منظومة النقل وشبكة المواصلات تظهر، على التوازي، في مركز ومحيط المدينة. شهدت مدينة حماة كغيرها من المدن، تغيرات وتحولات عمرانية كثيرة في العقد الأخير، إذ كانت ولا تزال مكمناً لهجرة السكان من الريف، مما أدى إلى اتساع مساحتها، كما ازدادت وسائل النقل العامة والخاصة ونتج عن ذلك أزمات مرورية مستعصية وخاصة في مركز المدينة.
http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P1HS5.pdf



لعنوان: منظومة النقل الحضري والتنمية العمرانية المستدامة بمدينة الجزائر
المؤلف: م. فوزي بودقه
الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,
الفئة: تجارب مدن
المصدر: حماه - سوريا
سنة النشر: 2005 
الملخص: أفضت التحولات العمرانية المهيكلة للمجال بمدينة الجزائر، إلى تغيرات شاملة وعميقة في بنية المدينة وامتدادها العمراني، ترافق ذلك مع خطط ظرفية لقضايا الحركة والمرور، لم ترق إلى مستوى الخطط الشاملة لمنظومة النقل الحضري (Transport urbain)، بما يتلاءم وتطور المنظومة العمرانية للكتلة الحضرية لمدينة الجزائر العاصمة في الزمان والمكان، الأمر الذي أدى ولا يزال إلى ثقل السير الوظيفي للمدينة، من جرّاء صعوبات التنقل وازدحام حركة المرور داخل المدينة وعند مداخلها ومخارجها، لاسيّما بالعقد الرئيسية التي تربطها بالمدن المجاورة الواقعة في مجالها المتروبولي (Aire métropolitaine). تكمن أهم مشكلات النقل الحضري بالمدينة في ارتفاع الطلب (2مليون تنقل) أمام عرض ضعيف من النقل الجماعي، بسبب عدم استكمال مشاريع إستراتيجية كالمترو، وتطوير النقل بالسكة الحديدية والحافلات وتنظيم محطات النقل، وفصل النقل المرتبط بالميناء عن وسائل النقل الحضري. تنعكس هذه المشكلات سلباً على علاقة سكن-عمل، في ضوء النمط الوظيفي، حيث أماكن الإقامة بالجزء الغربي، وأماكن العمل وبخاصة المنطقة الصناعية بالجزء الشرقي من المدينة. يتطرق البحث إلى منظومة النقل الحضري على ضوء تطور العمران، وإلى حالة النقل الحضري وحركة المرور بمدينة الجزائر العاصمة، وتصور الحلول الملائمة التي تكفل السير الوظيفي الأفضل، بالتزامن مع التنظيم الشامل لحركة المرور والنقل الحضري بالكتلة العمرانية لمدينة الجزائر العاصمة.
http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P3HS5.pdf


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (23 مارس 2010)

العنوان: مخرجات عمليات التخطيط العمراني المتعلقة بالحركة والنقل والمرور وانعكاسات عدم تفعيلها على واقع المدينة العربية
المؤلف: م. عماد علي السحيمات - أ. صابر الجوازنة
الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,
الفئة: بحوث وأوراق عمل
المصدر: حماه - سوريا
سنة النشر: 2005
الملخص: يتمحض التوسع والامتداد العمراني المستمرين للمدينة العربية عن مجموعة من المشاكل المعقدة ولعل من ابرزها على الاطلاق وأكثرها تعقيداً المشاكل المتعلقة بالحركة والمرور والنقل وذلك ان التزايد السريع لعدد السكان في المدن العربية يؤدي إلى زيادة الطلب على الأراضي لاستعمالها في أغراض السكن والخدمات المختلفة وينتج عن ذلك التوسع في النسيج العمراني للمدينة الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى ازدياد في التباعد بين أماكن السكن من جهة وبين أماكن العمل ومراكز توافر الخدمات المختلفة من جهة أخرى مما ينتج عنه زيادة في مسافات التنقل للمشاة ولمركبات المرور والنقل تتناسب طردياً مع الامتداد العمراني لهذه المدن . إن المشاكل المتعلقة بالحركة والمرور والنقل التي تفرزها الامتدادات العمرانية للمدينة العربية أكثر تعقيداً وذلك بسبب كثافة العوائق التي تعترض الرغبة في حل هذه المشاكل على المستويين التخطيطي والتنفيذي معاً . فتاريخ التخطيط للحركة والمرور والنقل الحضري اعتمد في أغلب الأحيان على معطيات فقيرة وسطحية تنقصها الدقة وكان دائم الافتقار إلى أخذ البعد المستقبلي بعين الاعتبار وذلك في غياب التخطيط العمراني الشمولي . وعلى المستوى التنفيذي فإن المشكلة تكمن في عدم وضوح الرؤيا لما يجب عمله في ظل غياب التخطيط العمراني الشمولي أو ضعفه أو عدم تفعيل مخرجاته وخصوصاً فيما يتعلق بالحركة والمرور والنقل وذلك ناتج عن ضعف الإيمان بأن مخرجات عمليات التخطيط العمراني قادرة على حل المشاكل التي تعاني منها المدينة العربية واللجوء على الحلول المرتجلة وغير المدروسة والمخططة جيداً وذلك بعيداً عن مخرجات المخطط العمراني ، إن ذلك يعود إلى القصور في فهم وإدراك المفهوم الشامل لعمليات التخطيط العمراني والاستفراد بالقرارات المتعلقة بالحركة والمرور والنقل وغياب التنسيق بين الجهات ذات العلاقة وعدم السعي لدعم الانسجام وتقوية العلاقة التكاملية بين عناصر ومركبات التخطيط العمراني ليكون تخطيطاً عمرانياً شمولياً يحل المشاكل ولا يعقدها .
http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P6HS5.pdf



العنوان: تقييم أسس التخطيط العمراني الناظمة لمتطلبات المرور والنقل في المدن السورية
المؤلف: د.م. ماهر لفاح
الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,
الفئة: تجارب مدن
المصدر: حماه - سوريا
سنة النشر: 2005 
الملخص: تتم عملية التخطيط العمراني في المدن السورية وفق أسسٍ ومعايير تحدد المؤشرات الكمية والضوابط النوعية لمكونات المدينة المختلفة من مناطق سكنية ومشيداتٍ عامة وشوارع ومناطق خضراء وغير ذلك؛ وتأتي المخططات التنظيمية العامة والعمرانية التفصيلية لتعبر بشكلٍ واقعي عن هذه الأسس والمعايير. وفيما يتعلق بمسائل المرور والنقل والمواصلات فإن هذه الأسس لا تغطي كافة الجوانب والتفاصيل الهندسية والفنية التي يجب توضيحها بصورةٍ مبسطة لواضعي المخططات العامة والعمرانية ليتم تدارسها موسعاً مع اختصاصيي الطرق والنقل...
http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P8HS5.pdf



العنوان: تأثير ضوابط مخططات تقسيمات الأرضي على كفاءة أداء الطرق السريعة بمدينة الرياض
المؤلف: د.م. عصام الدين محمد على
الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,
الفئة: تجارب مدن
المصدر: حماه - سوريا
سنة النشر: 2005 
الملخص: إن المتأمل لحال معظم الطرق السريعة بمدينة الرياض يلاحظ تدني مستوى أدائها وكفاءتها، وبروز العديد من المظاهر السلبية على تلك الطرق مثل انتشار الأنشطة التجارية والخدمية و الإدارية الصغيرة، وتعدد المنافذ بين البلوكات، وكثرة قطع الأرضي الصغيرة وفتح مداخلها على تلك الطرق، وغيرها من المظاهر السلبية الأخرى التي كان لها الأثر السلبي المباشر أو غير المباشر في عرقلة انسيابية حركة المرور على تلك الطرق في معظم أوقات اليوم الواحد. الأمر الذي يؤكد أن هناك قصورا في ضوابط مخططات تقسيمات الأراضي المطلة على تلك الطرق، حيث أنها هي المسئولة بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة عن بروز المظاهر السلبية على الطرق السريعة. يهدف البحث إلى دراسة ضوابط مخططات تقسيمات الأرضي وبيان مدى تأثيرها المباشر أو غير المباشر على تدني كفاءة أداء الطرق السريعة بمدينة الرياض، وذلك من خلال توضيح أوجه القصور والخلل في تلك الضوابط وبيان انعكاساتها المباشرة أو غير المباشرة في بروز العديد من المظاهر العمرانية السلبية والمشاكل على الطرق السريعة بمدينة الرياض. وقد اعتمد البحث لتحقيق أهدافه على المنهج النظري (التحليلي) من خلال استقراء ومراجعة وتحليل ما سبق من دراسات وتقارير تتعلق بضوابط مخططات تقسيمات الأراضي والطرق السريعة بمدينة الرياض، وذلك بالاعتماد على قاعدة من البيانات والمعلومات المكتبية الأساسية مع الاستعانة بأمثلة توضيحية واقعية. ولتحقيق أهداف البحث أمكن جمله في أربعة أجزاء رئيسية: الجزء الأول يتناول ضوابط مخططات تقسيمات الأراضي، ويناقش الجزء الثاني الوضع الراهن للطرق السريعة بمدينة الرياض، بينما يعرض الجزء الثالث أوجه القصور في ضوابط مخططات تقسيمات الأراضي ذات التأثير المباشر على الطرق السريعة، ويحدد الجزء الرابع أوجه القصور في ضوابط مخططات تقسيمات الأراضي ذات التأثير غير المباشر على الطرق السريعة، وينتهي البحث بالخلاصة.
http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/P9HS5.pdf



العنوان: مصادر تمويل الاستثمارات البلدية في مجالات التخطيط العمراني والحركة والنقل ومدى تطور هذه الاستثمارات في مصر
المؤلف: أ. محمد محمود عبدالله يوسف
الموضوع: التخطيط العمراني وقضايا الحركة والمرور والنقل,
الفئة: تجارب مدن
المصدر: حماه - سوريا
سنة النشر: 2005 
الملخص: يتعرض الباحث في هدا البحث إلى مصادر تمويل مشروعات الإسكان والبنية التحتية والنقل والمرور ومدى أهميتها وأهمية دور القطاع الخاص في تمويل الجزء الأكبر وعدم تحمل الموازنة العامة للدولة عبء الإنشاء والإدارة . والمشكلة البحثية التي يتعرض لها الباحث هى كيفية توفير الاستثمارات المهمة والملحة لقطاعات التخطيط العمراني والبنية التحتية والنقل والمرور وتحديد الحقوق والواجبات في التعاون بين القطاعين العام والخاص في تمويل هذه الاستثمارات و إنشاء مشروعات الإسكان والبنية التحتية . ويعرض الباحث الصيغ المختلفة للتمويل والتعاون بين القطاعين العام والخاص كما يوضح آثار قصور تمويل مشروعات الإسكان والبنية التحتية على المجتمع ويستعرض الجهات المختلفة في تمويل تلك الاستثمارات بمصر وحجم الاستثمارات لكل جهة كما يوضح المشروعات والاستثمارات المحققة في مدينتي القاهرة والإسكندرية . ويخلص الباحث إلى أهمية قيام القطاع الخاص بتمويل كل أو الجزء الأكبر من استثمارات التخطيط العمراني والبنية التحتية والنقل والمرور من خلال مشروعات B.O.T ومشتقاتها ، كما يستخلص الباحث أن هناك زيادة ملموسة وملحوظة في استثمارات الإسكان والبنية التحتية بمصر وتطور دور القطاع الخاص . ويقدم الباحث بعض التوصيات لتفعيل دور القطاع الخاص ولتوفير التمويل اللازم فى مجالات التخطيط العمرانى والنقل والمرور والبنية التحتية . 
http://www.araburban.org/AUDI/uploads/paper_07.pdf


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (23 مارس 2010)

ده كل استراتيجيات محافظات واقاليم مصر ..

تم اضافه جزء وجارى اضافه الباقى ..

بالتوفيق 





http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/9...6Sqx7YMoiZ67Gt

و

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/9...9/sharing.html

نقلا عن ملتقى المخططين
http://www.egyfurp.com/vb1/showthread.php?t=2035


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (28 مارس 2010)

كتاب المعمارى الكبير الاستاذ عاطف حمزة ...مشاركة من البش مهندس عمرو
بارك الله فية
روابط جديدة وسريعة لكتاب "تخطيط المدن اسلوب ومراحل"
القديم الرابط -1
http://www.4shared.com/file/82500907/d4f8b776/_____-___.html?s=1
جداً جداً جداً رابط مباشر وسريع-2
http://kewlshare.com/dl/e6f0728bd3f1/DR._ATEF_HAMZA__TAKHTEET_AL_MODOON_ISLOUB_WA_MARAHEEL.rar.html
ربط مباشر واعلي سيرفر في معدل نقل البيانات من الانترنت ...-3http://www.mediafire.com/?2tnmmnnjoik
روابط اخري معظمها سريع ومباشر -4 http://www.ubermirror.com/files/00C..._TAKHTEET_AL_MODOON_ISLOUB_WA_MARAHEEL.rarSee More


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (28 مارس 2010)

ملفات جديدة 
كنت ببحث فى ملفات ووجدت المفلات دة 
فيها مشاريع 
ان شاء الله تفيدكم 
دم مشروع متكامل حلو
http://www.4shared.com/file/247107775/d7112733/asq.html

دة مشروع ارتقاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/247109777/d9c0312c/__online.html


دة مشروع ريف
http://www.4shared.com/file/247117951/d5b48512/__online.html


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (28 مارس 2010)

م/ أمل تحية طيبة
بارك الله لك في علمك وجزيت خيرا
اللهم اجعلها رفيقة نبينا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم فى الفردوس الاعلى 

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (28 مارس 2010)

مجموعة من اوراق البحث عن الوجهات المائية ...وبنماذج بلغة الانجلزية 
ممتعة جدا ورائعة نفعتنى كثير فى مشروعى ارجو ان تنفعكم 
دة ملفات بحث عن الوجهات مائية بلغة الانجلزية 
بس جميلة جدا 
وفيها اسس ومعاير التصميم وتخطيط الوجهات المائية وخطوات ورسمات 
ارجو ان يفيدك هذا 
والله مستعان 
على جزءئن 
جزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/251225932/dea0867f/waterfront_part11.html
جزء تانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/251226028/3a0aca41/waterfront_part_2.html
لا تنسنى بصالح الدعاء


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (28 مارس 2010)

هاوي تخطيط قال:


> م/ أمل تحية طيبة
> بارك الله لك في علمك وجزيت خيرا
> اللهم اجعلها رفيقة نبينا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم فى الفردوس الاعلى
> 
> تقبلوا تحياتي


 
الله يكرمك ياهاوى تخطيط 
لا تنسنى بصالح الدعاء
هذا ما ارجوة منكم 
اذا تحبوا لى الخير 
وجزاك الله خيرا على مرور


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (28 مارس 2010)

ويراعى فى اعداد مشروعات التخطيط الهيكلى للمدن او القرى ان يكون شاملا و متكاملا ومحققا للاحتياجات العمرانية على المدى الطوي
ويقوم التخطيط الهيكلى على الدراسات المتكاملة البيئية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والعمرانية ....
ويتكون التخطيط الهيكلى من مجموعة خرائط تصنف كما يلى:
1- خرائط استعمالات الاراضى موضح عليها المناطق السكنية والتجارية والصناعية والترفيهية والسياحية والاثرية والزراعية 
2- خرائط شبكة الطرق والشوارع الرئيسية والمطارات والسكك الحديدية والمجارى المائية والموانىء البحرية 
3- خرائط موقع الخدمات العامة متل المدارس والمستشفيات والمبانى الادارية والحدائق والملاعب والمنتزهات.
4- خرائط الشبكات المرافق العامة كالمياه والصرف الصحى والكهرباء والغاز والتليفونات.
المرحلة الثانية:التخطيط التفصيلى:
وهو التخطيط الذى يعد الى جزء من المدينة حيث يتم فيه اعداد مشروعات التخطيط التفصيلى للمناطق التى يتكون منها التخطيط الهيكلى للمدينة او القرية ..
لذلك فهو يخطط جزء من المدينة وتصنف التخطيطات كما يلى:: يتبع---

1- ارتفاعات المبانى وطابعهاة المعمارى وكثافتها السكانية والبنائية وعدد الوحدات.
2- الاسكان من حيث موقع ونوع الاحياء السكنيةالتى تحقق الكثافة التى افترضها التخطيط الهيكلى للنسيج العمرانى فيه.
3- تكوين الفراغات وتتابعها بين الانشطة .
4- تخطيط المراكز والمحاور التجارية والصناعية.
5- التخطيط التفصيلى للمناطق الخضراء سواء على شكل مسطحات خضراء او اشجار او اى عناصر تجميلية اخرى.
6- استعمالات الارض واشغالات المبانى.
7- تخطيط شبكة الطرق ودراسة الحركة المرورية .
8- تخطيط وتصميم اماكن انتظار السيارات حيث اعداداها وانواعها ومستوياتها وكفاءتها 
9- تخطيط الشوارع السكنية التى تمثل ادنى مستوى من التخديم على المحلات 
10- تخطيط ممرات المشاة الرئيسية والفرعية كمحاور حركة السكان .
11- الاشتراطات الخاصة بالمناطق التاريخية والسياحية والاثرية بما يكفل الحفاظ عليها وفقا للقوانين المنظمة لها فى الدولة.
المرحلة الثالثة:
التصميم البيئى:
وهو التصميم الذى يدرس تنسيق المواقع فى المدينة مثل تصميم انواع الممرات والمواد المستخدمة لارضيات المدينة وانواع التشجير فيها حسب وظائفها متل استعمال مصدات الرياح او اشجار مثمرة 
بالاضافة الى ذلك يدرس كيفية رى المسطحات الخضراء والاشجار وتوزيعها فى الشوارع باعتبارها جزء من التصميم العام للفراغ فى المدينة كما يدرس البرجولات والعناصر المائية واستغلالها فى شكل بحيرات طبيعية او صناعية للاستحمام او لتربية الاسماك او فى شكل نافورات مائية كما يتم ايضا دراسة المقاعد العامة فى الحدائق

المرحلة الرابعة :
تخطيط المشروع:
وهو التخطيط المتميز للمشاريع المتخصصة متل مشاريع المبانى او الرى او المشاريع التجارية او الصناعية او مشايع البنية التحتية والشوارع وهو عادة يدخل فيه الكثير من العلوم الطبيعية والكيميائية والهندسية والجيولوجية او الاقتصاد اى على حسب دراسة نوعية المشروع المراد عمله فى المدينة او القرية....
ارجو ان اكون قد فدتكم ولو بقدر ضئيل والا اكون قد طلت عليكم 


للمتابعة الموضوع هنا 
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?topic=16176&uid=77085525015


----------



## يحيى بن علي الشيخ (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع .................


----------



## مطيع يحيى (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمجهود الجبار بس ولا رابط انفتح معي مش عارف ايش المشكله


----------



## مطيع يحيى (30 مارس 2010)

المهندسة امل سوف انقل الموضوع للصفحة الرئيسية الموضوع مهم ولكي يكون بمتناول الجميع

المرحلة الرابعة :
تخطيط المشروع:
وهو التخطيط المتميز للمشاريع المتخصصة متل مشاريع المبانى او الرى او المشاريع التجارية او الصناعية او مشايع البنية التحتية والشوارع وهو عادة يدخل فيه الكثير من العلوم الطبيعية والكيميائية والهندسية والجيولوجية او الاقتصاد اى على حسب دراسة نوعية المشروع المراد عمله فى المدينة او القرية....
ارجو ان اكون قد فدتكم ولو بقدر ضئيل والا اكون قد طلت عليكم 


للمتابعة الموضوع هنا 
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?to...id=77085525015


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (1 أبريل 2010)

مطيع يحيى قال:


> شكرا للمجهود الجبار بس ولا رابط انفتح معي مش عارف ايش المشكله


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اهلا وسهلا بيك اخى الفاضل 
لماذا لم يفتح معاك اى رابط 
هذة مشكلة كبيرة 
الروابط كلها على فور شير .......اعتقد ان فى ناس بتنزل الملفات 
على العموم هتجد الروابط تانى هنا 
والله مستعان 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v...25015#!/topic.php?uid=77085525015&topic=14756

والله مستعان 
يمكن حضرتك فى برنامج مانع تدخل على فور شير

لو فى كتاب معين تريدة اخبرنى وانا ابعتة لا يوجد مشكلة باذن الله تعالى 
والله مستعان 

لا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء


----------



## elreedy50 (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندسة العظيمة / أمل

ان كلمة الشكر عاجزة على ان توفيك قدرك

لانى كنت بحاجة ماسة لمثل هذه الكتب حيث ان مشروع التخرج الخاص بى فى التخطيط العمرانى واعداد المخططات الاستراتيجية

فجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

واعلى من قدرك

تقبلى مرورى


----------



## najiahmed (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخي المحترم وشكرا لك للوقت الذي تعبت به في اعداد هذا العمل 
واطلب من الله وادعو ان يعطيك الصحه و العافية وان يرفع شانك بين الناس وان ترزق بزيارة بيت الله و مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
دة لينكات كتب جديدة 
كل اللينكات هنا على موضوع دة 
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?topic=14756&post=273382&uid=77085525015#post273382
دة لينك الكتب الجديدة 

[Architecture Ebook] A Pattern Language - Christopher Alexander.zip
http://www.4shared.com/file/W3aznq8_/Architecture_Ebook_A_Pattern_L.html

[Architecture Ebook] Architectural Design - Coastal Houses.pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/document/-d3xaOh_/Architecture_Ebook_Architectur.html

[Architecture Ebook] Architectural Design - Commercial Spaces.p 
http://www.4shared.com/document/DIQf6eJn/Architecture_Ebook_Architectur.html

[Architecture Ebook] Architectural Design - Multiunit Housing.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/yPoS2TSC/Architecture_Ebook_Architectur.html

[Architecture Ebook] Architectural Design - Rehabilitated Buildings.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/pbxLaal_/Architecture_Ebook_Architectur.html

[Architecture Ebook] Frank Lloyd Wright - A Visual Encyclopedia - part 1.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/nEtkftuW/Architecture_Ebook_Frank_Lloyd.html

[Architecture Ebook] Frank Lloyd Wright - Robert McCarter.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/nwd_eFbW/Architecture_Ebook_Frank_Lloyd.html

[Architecture Ebook] Frank Lloyd Wright - Trewin Coppletone.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/ioGwuwhK/Architecture_Ebook_Frank_Lloyd.html

[Architecture Ebook] Le Corbusier 1910-65 (1 of 2).pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/_kZL_k7U/Architecture_Ebook_Le_Corbusie.html
[Architecture Ebook] Le Corbusier 1910-65 (2 of 2).pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/TZmwX7w7/Architecture_Ebook_Le_Corbusie.html

Architecture_Ebook_university builders.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/1vQiU0Jk/Architecture_Ebook_university_.html
أساسيات البلاط - 1.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/w3knrUAJ/__-_1.html

أساسيات البناء - 1.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/HN2onjBs/__-_1.html
أساسيات الدهان - 1.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/0YaeWFi7/__-_1.html
أعمال البلاط - 1.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/9WVMGhb3/__-_1.html
أعمال البناء - 1.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/bqvy4Gnn/__-_1.html

أعمال التشطيبات.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/Luk7dC3_/__online.html
أعمال الدهان 1 و 2.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/nVewNo-O/__1__2.html
أكبر مكتبة معمارية .zip
http://www.4shared.com/file/wD5isNIZ/___.html
تقنية عمارة 2.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/Ddpi6ENT/__2.html
تقنية عمارة-1.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/RjQ3ewfG/_-1.html
كتاب للتنفيذ من الألف للياء.doc
http://www.4shared.com/document/9vUcnhyY/____.html



لا تنسونا بدعاء 
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة وسلم


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (25 أبريل 2010)

najiahmed قال:


> شكرا لك يا اخي المحترم وشكرا لك للوقت الذي تعبت به في اعداد هذا العمل
> واطلب من الله وادعو ان يعطيك الصحه و العافية وان يرفع شانك بين الناس وان ترزق بزيارة بيت الله و مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم


 
جزالك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل 
بارك الله فيك 
لا تننسنا بدعاء



elreedy50 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> المهندسة العظيمة / أمل
> 
> ...


 

جزالك الله خيرا 
العظمة للله واحدة 
ربنا يكرمك يارب
ما اريد فقط الدعاء بظهر الغيب
فاانا بحاجة له 
عسى نعتق بكلمة 
جزالك الله خيرا على المرور


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (5 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
دة موقع قيم جدا
وضعتة اختنا علا 
ارجو ان تستفيدوا منة 

فى فية ابحات للمشاريع 
وانا نزلت منة مشاريع وهو كويس ماشاء الله 

مشاريع تخرج معمارية
http://360th.wordpress.com/%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B9/%D8%AA%D8%AE%D8%B1%D8%AC/


لا تنسونا وتنسوا اختنا علا من صالح الدعاء
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد


----------



## زينه (6 مايو 2010)

جزاكى الله كل خير يام/ امل ..
وربنا يباركلك على المشاركات القيمه ديه
وده رابط لملفاتى على الفور شيرد وبها مجموعه اخرى 
مما يهم المعمارين والمخططين 
اسأل الله ان تنتفعوا بها 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/9073252/b9ed5da9/sharing.html?sId=vO3yyYefsAo27HjF


----------



## my love (9 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااا ..بارك الله فيك ..ربي ايزيد الخير


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (1 يونيو 2010)

زينه قال:


> جزاكى الله كل خير يام/ امل ..
> وربنا يباركلك على المشاركات القيمه ديه
> وده رابط لملفاتى على الفور شيرد وبها مجموعه اخرى
> مما يهم المعمارين والمخططين
> ...


 جزالك الله خيرا 
بارك الله فيك 
ان شاء الله اخد الكتب دية وانشرها 
ولك الاجر باذن الله


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (3 يونيو 2010)

مجموعة كتب جديدة

لينكات كتب جديدة
وشكرا الى البش مهندسة زينة
نظريات تخطيط
http://www.4shared.com/document/6Eq4ro
CH/__online.html

مشروع اسكان امبابة
http://www.4shared.com/file/mCdaFqNf/_
______.html

مشروع ريف
http://www.4shared.com/file/PmL6u1ms/_
_online.html
مشروع تخطيط منطقة صناعية 
http://www.4shared.com/photo/Ifk1FE7K/
___.html

مشاريع تخرج عمارة
http://www.4shared.com/file/CF2Mzz5t/_
__online.html

مشروع ارتقاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/5VD6JMXL/_
__online.html
مخططات مدن جديدة
http://www.4shared.com/file/hqvCaR2S/_
__online.html

مخطط القاهرة 2050

http://www.4shared.com/document/DuuaOR
w4/__2050.html

ابحات مادة اسكان 
http://www.4shared.com/file/BAuC2uEl/_
__.html
عمارة القران العشرين
http://www.4shared.com/file/TqKT0AoQ/_
__online.html

مشروغ تفصلى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/yfu8MBP2/_
online.html

تخطيط شبكات مياة وكهرباء
http://www.4shared.com/file/llDbjNDV/_
__.html
انماط توزيع العمران والمجتمعات

http://www.4shared.com/document/fyC9Mk
IM/___.html

المنظور البيئى لااقيلم الصعيد
http://www.4shared.com/file/gvag4arm/_
___.html

التقسيم الادارى للمحافظات المصرية 
http://www.4shared.com/document/ZlPI6p
i8/____2005.html

التعدى على الاراضى الزراعية والعشوايات
http://www.4shared.com/document/TinPTg
DO/____.html

التخطيط التفصلي للمناطق الصناعية 
http://www.4shared.com/document/W0GsP
-ZN/___.html
اساليب تنقية مياة
http://www.4shared.com/file/PHMwq58r/_
__online.html

ارتقاء تانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/K2DxsmKb/_
online.html
مشاريع اربن ديزين
http://www.4shared.com/file/z4g5lpKW/u
rban_projects.html

Site Grading Ref
http://www.4shared.com/file/YzU7W4bj/S
ite_Grading_Ref.html



مشروع ريف
http://www.4shared.com/file/r-
6EFEjL/reef.html

دراسة تحليلية وجهات المبانى المعمارية 
http://www.4shared.com/document/0Jlf-
qKm/formfunction________.html
نظريات التخطيط التنمية المستدمة

http://www.4shared.com/document/mU1O2Z
W7/_2_____.html


مستقبل القرية المصرية والتطور المستقبلى 
http://www.4shared.com/document/pA6pcH
6o/_2_______________.html
البنية الاساسية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/fCHkm45a/_
__online.html

koria urban projects1
http://www.4shared.com/file/C3G6YCnk/_
koria_urban_projects1.html


----------



## سميه بيرد (3 يونيو 2010)

thnx m/amal


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مجموعة من الصور الجديدة 
على الجورب تجدوها هنا
على الالبوم صور جروب
http://www.facebook.com/photo_search.php?oid=77085525015&view=all
او هنا
مجموعة مخططات هنا
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=63983&id=1140591125&ref=pb
مجموعة مشاريع اولى
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=63984&id=1140591125&ref=pb
مجموعة مشاريع تانية
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=63994&id=1140591125&ref=pb

شكرا يابش مهندسة زينة على المجموعات دة


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (3 يونيو 2010)

مجموعة ابحاث جديدة ....وقيمة

بحث بعنوان مشروع سكن بيئي
http://www.4shared.com/document/LhfTp6yF/1____.html
14.بحث بعنوان محطة قطارات ومترو القابون.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/N0wv77s6/14_____.html
159.دراسة تخطيطية عامة لأرض الوادي.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/document/Y1HaoUnF/159____.html

2.بحث بعنوان إعادة تأهيل خان الزيت.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/gJF2Hl7Z/2_____.html

200.دراسة تنظيمية وعمرانية انهاية محور شارع النصر.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/iFRuBSsc/200______.html

254.تخطيط وتصميم تجمع سكني.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/ii-AFqud/254___.html

264.دراسة عمرانية لحي سكني صديق للبيئة.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/ii-AFqud/254___.html
3.بحث بعنوان إعادة تأهيل دير مار موسى.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/YBo8iNST/3______.html

430.تقييم المخطط التنظيمي لمدينة دمشق.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/iMrDc5em/430____.html
6.بحث بعنوان خلية سكنية اجتماعية.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/xHYRzJ4X/6____.html

94.المركز التخصصي للخدمات السياحية.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/dzvhiBVT/94___.html

إحياء منطقة عمريت على الساحل السوري.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/WOxF8vLA/_____.html

إعادة تأهيل المنطقة الصناعية بالسويداء.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/QmMyQOdg/____.html

إعادة تأهيل جزء من المنطقة الصناعية مبنى تجاري إداري.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/wJP1z56r/________.html
إعادة تأهيل منطقة أثرية بصرى.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/qf5Uknjo/____.html

إعادة تأهيل منطقة الوادي الأثري القنوات السويداء.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/tl124pR5/______.html

المعمارية والعمرانية لأرض محطة الكرنك.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/FiR1Y4ki/____.html
بعنوان مدينة صناعية بيئية في محافظة درعا.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/H9T_ezTm/______.html

بعنوان مركز مدينة السويداء التجاري.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/v4VZnz6o/____.html

بعنوان منتجع سياحي صحي وترفيهي في قرية مراح.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/ecL-Pj9v/_______.html

تنمية عمرانية في شرقي باب شرقي.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/DsMxUvdx/_____.html

دراسة شريحة سكنية ضمن مفهوم التنمية المستدامة.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/NnD1DZ6Y/______.html

سياحي ترفيهي في منطقة الهامة محافظة ريف دمشق.pdf
http://www.4shared.com/document/7xKJIuge/_______.html


----------



## odwan (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ورفع قدركم ونفع بكم


----------



## أبو زياد (6 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندسة أمل ، وزادك من العلم ونفعك به


----------



## البرق الصامت (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كلمة لا تكفي 
بل 
جزاك الله خيرا
:13:​


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
تربت يداك


----------



## الإياد (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الجرح العراقي (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا م/أمل على المواضيع والصور و الكتب الرائعة
تحياتي لج وتمنياتي للجميع التوفيق والنجاح

الجرح العراقي


----------



## السبيعي العامري (20 يونيو 2010)

_شكــــــــرا على هــــذا الجهد ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ_


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (22 يونيو 2010)

عمل طيب ومفيد..شكرا..


----------



## خالد أبو عرب (22 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## hermione (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاكى الله خيرا كثيرا و زادك فى العلم بسطه


----------



## فولت_امبير (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
فرصة العمل فى الدوحة - قطر
فى ووزارة التخطيط العمرانى 
الاعلان نازل يوم الخميس فى جريريدة الشرق القطرية 
صفحة 11
26-8-2010

فى جميع وظائف التخطيط 
فرص العمل للجنسين 
شباب وفتيات 

الاعلان طويل جدا بس هنقل لكم 
اسماء الوظائف 

وشروط اغلبها حاصل على باكرويس فى التخطيط العمرانى او الهندسة المعمارية 
والخبرة لا تقل عن 10 سنوات 
بتوفيق 
ربنا يعنكم 
ابعتوا السى فى على الاميل دة 
[email protected]

والفاكس اهو 
0097444955975

بتوفيق
اسماء وظائف
1- مخطط اقليمى وتخطيط استراتجى اول
2- مخطط اقليمى وتخطيط استراتجى
3-خبير ادارة تنمية حضرية
4- مخطط عمرانى اول
5- مخخط عمرانى 
6- خبير تخطيط حضرى 
7- مخطط حضرى اول
8- مخطط حضرى 
9- مخطط نقل حضرى 
10- خبير تصميم حضرى 
11- مصصم حضرى 
12- مصصم حضرى متخصص فى تجديد الحضرى 
13- مصصم تنسيق وتجميل موقع 
14- خبير تشرعات عمرانية 
15- مخطط نقل ومواصلات 
16- خبير تخطيط اسكان وخدمات مجتمعمة 
دة كل الوظائف وبتوفيق يارب
لا تننسونى بصالح الدعاء 
عسى بكلمة او عمل نعتق 
وندخل بها الجنة اللهم آمين


----------



## مخططه طموحه (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكي الله خيرا علي المجهود الطيب


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (30 أكتوبر 2010)

:20::20::20:
مجموعة كتب جديدة من كتب التخطيط القيمة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مجموعة اولى


أسس تصميم وتنفيذ وصيانة الحدائق العامة
أسس تصميم وتنفيذ وصيانة الحدائق العامة.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/document/p-hm4Hpy/_____.html
2
أولويات التنمية العمرانية دليل العمل
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/Uhzjn3ET/____.html" target=_blank>أولويات التنمية العمرانية دليل العمل.doc</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/Uhzjn3ET/____.html
*********************
استمارة تدقيق مخططات
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/Asxj21Ux/___online.html" target=_blank>استمارة تدقيق مخططات.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/Asxj21Ux/___online.html
*********************
الإشتراطات البلدية للمدارس الأهلية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/MoUqrRqU/___.html" target=_blank>الإشتراطات البلدية للمدارس الأهلية.pdf</a>

http://www.4shared.com/document/MoUqrRqU/___.html
*********************
الإشتراطات البلدية للمراكز الترفيهية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/0Zh6Nb7t/___.html" target=_blank>الإشتراطات البلدية للمراكز الترفيهية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/0Zh6Nb7t/___.html
*********************
الإشتراطات الخاصة بالمراكز الرياضية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/_BhOxH2p/___.html" target=_blank>الإشتراطات الخاصة بالمراكز الرياضية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/_BhOxH2p/___.html

*********************
الإشتراطات الخاصة بالورش المهنية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/p9-yeVcR/___.html" target=_blank>الإشتراطات الخاصة بالورش المهنية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/p9-yeVcR/___.html
*********************
الاشتراطات الخاصة بالمســابح العامة والخاصة
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/3eyNCvgr/____.html" target=_blank>الاشتراطات الخاصة بالمســابح العامة والخاصة.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/3eyNCvgr/____.html

*********************
الاشتراطات الفنية لاعداد الدراسات الجيوتقنية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/n5WMxp2V/____.html" target=_blank>الاشتراطات الفنية لاعداد الدراسات الجيوتقنية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/n5WMxp2V/____.html​


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*********************
هامممممممممممممممممممم
دليل تفعيل وتنفيذ مخططات الاقليمة 
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/3kONKygd/___.html" target=_blank>دليل تفعيل وتنفيذ مخططات الاقليمة.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/3kONKygd/___.html


*********************
الدليل الانشائي لحساب الاحمال الزلزالية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/zDvAZhZ2/____.html" target=_blank>الدليل الانشائي لحساب الاحمال الزلزالية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/zDvAZhZ2/____.html

*********************
المعايير التخطيطية للمناطق الترفيهية للمدن
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/WGTAUiJf/____.html" target=_blank>المعايير التخطيطية للمناطق الترفيهية للمدن.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/WGTAUiJf/____.html

*********************
دليـل المختــبر لمشاريع الطرق
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/aGCN7r2y/___.html" target=_blank>دليـل المختــبر لمشاريع الطرق.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/aGCN7r2y/___.html

*********************
d دليل إعداد وتحديث المخطط الهيكلي للمدن
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/TymO0Jg3/__d____.html" target=_blank>دليل dإعداد وتحديث المخطط الهيكلي للمدن.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/TymO0Jg3/__d____.html
*********************
دليل أعمال التمديدات
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/KfpIh_0R/___online.html" target=_blank>دليل أعمال التمديدات.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/KfpIh_0R/___online.html

*********************
إjدليل إعداد وتحديث المخطط الهيكلي للقرى
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/CSZkNn_t/_j____.html" target=_blank>دليل إjعداد وتحديث المخطط الهيكلي للقرى.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/CSZkNn_t/_j____.html

*********************
دليل إجراءات الأراضي السكنيه
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/Ug8FMFKZ/____.html" target=_blank>دليل إجراءات الأراضي السكنية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/Ug8FMFKZ/____.html

*********************
دليل إجراءات الإشراف على تنفيذ مشاريع البلديات
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/nV23lE6C/______.html" target=_blank>دليل إجراءات الإشراف على تنفيذ مشاريع البلديات.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/nV23lE6C/______.html
*********************
دليل إعداد وتحديث المخطط الهيكلي 
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/y-x0oIPD/__n___.html" target=_blank>دليل إعداد nوتحديث المخطط الهيكلي للقرى.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/y-x0oIPD/__n___.html

*********************
دليل إعداد وتحديث المخطط الهيكلي للقرى
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/ssgCwDJp/_____.html" target=_blank>دليل إعداد وتحديث المخطط الهيكلي للقرى.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/ssgCwDJp/_____.html
*********************
دليل إعداد وتحديث المخطط الهيكلي 
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/cgst-tH5/_____.html" target=_blank>دليل إعداد وتحديث المخطط الهيكلي للمدن.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/cgst-tH5/_____.html

*********************
دليل إعداد وتحديث المخططات 
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/C-pvyVbW/____.html" target=_blank>دليل إعداد وتحديث المخططات الإقليمية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/C-pvyVbW/____.html
*********************
دليل الاستعلامات الإقليمية الخاصة
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/8FCKwILF/___.html" target=_blank>دليل الاستعلامات الإقليمية الخاصة.pdf</a>

http://www.4shared.com/document/8FCKwILF/___.html​


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*********************
دليل التصميم الهندسي للطرق

<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/E99hwAUF/___.html" target=_blank>دليل التصميم الهندسي للطرق.doc</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/E99hwAUF/___.html
*********************
دليل التقييم البيئي للمشاريع البلدية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/3ooEw-JF/____.html" target=_blank>دليل التقييم البيئي للمشاريع البلدية.doc</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/3ooEw-JF/____.html

*********************
دليل المحافظة على التراث العمراني
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/4gjzeTcl/____.html" target=_blank>دليل المحافظة على التراث العمراني.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/4gjzeTcl/____.html
*********************
دليل المصطلحات التخطيطية لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/yxV0EMPH/_____.html" target=_blank>دليل المصطلحات التخطيطية لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/yxV0EMPH/_____.html
*********************
دليل المعايير التخطيطية للخدمات
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/egQ9i1lm/___.html" target=_blank>دليل المعايير التخطيطية للخدمات.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/egQ9i1lm/___.html

*********************
دليل المعايير التخطيطية لمواقف 
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/-U_7xA7F/____.html" target=_blank>دليل المعايير التخطيطية لمواقف السيارات.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/-U_7xA7F/____.html

*********************
دليل المهام والأعمال الزراعية للمهندس الزراعي والفني الزراعي
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/pnYh4AoO/_______.html" target=_blank>دليل المهام والأعمال الزراعية للمهندس الزراعي والفني الزراعي.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/pnYh4AoO/_______.html

*********************
دليل المواصفات الفنية وأسلوب إخراج مخططات تقسيمات الأراضي
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/fFMH63K4/_______.html" target=_blank>دليل المواصفات الفنية وأسلوب إخراج مخططات تقسيمات الأراضي.doc</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/fFMH63K4/_______.html
*********************
دليل تخطيط الأسواق الشعبية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/rXuixJ-V/___.html" target=_blank>دليل تخطيط الأسواق الشعبية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/rXuixJ-V/___.html

*********************
دليل تخطيط الخدمات التجارية في المدن
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/TnDEvbup/_____.html" target=_blank>دليل تخطيط الخدمات التجارية في المدن.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/TnDEvbup/_____.html

*********************
دليل تخطيط النقل في المدن السعودية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/kAMyLNsZ/_____.html" target=_blank>دليل تخطيط النقل في المدن السعودية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/kAMyLNsZ/_____.html

*********************
دليل تخطيط مراكز الأحياء والجاورات السكنية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/9onok9Vm/_____.html" target=_blank>دليل تخطيط مراكز الأحياء والجاورات السكنية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/9onok9Vm/_____.html

*********************
دليل تخطيط مراكز المعارض للمدن
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/jvXikQUC/____.html" target=_blank>دليل تخطيط مراكز المعارض للمدن.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/jvXikQUC/____.html
*********************
دليل تدقيق المخططات الهندسية للمباني السكنية 
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/KZAFFq0b/______.html" target=_blank>دليل تدقيق المخططات الهندسية للمباني السكنية والتجارية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/KZAFFq0b/______.html


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*********************
دليل تصميـــم الجســــــو
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/RpX4_P6z/___online.html" target=_blank>دليل تصميـــم الجســــــور.doc</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/RpX4_P6z/___online.html

*********************
دليل تصميم الارصفة والجزر بالطرق والشوراع
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/gOL1l35S/_____.html" target=_blank>دليل تصميم الارصفة والجزر بالطرق والشوراع.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/gOL1l35S/_____.html

*********************
دليل تفعيل التنمية المستدامة في التخطيط
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/Yb0uFQXH/_____.html" target=_blank>دليل تفعيل التنمية المستدامة في التخطيط.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/Yb0uFQXH/_____.html

*********************
دليل تنفيذ المخططات الهيكلية للمدن
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/C--J5yvi/____.html" target=_blank>دليل تنفيذ المخططات الهيكلية للمدن.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/C--J5yvi/____.html

*********************
دليل تنفيذ مشاريع التشجير
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/kqedlo9C/___.html" target=_blank>دليل تنفيذ مشاريع التشجير.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/kqedlo9C/___.html

*********************
دليل ري النباتات في مشاريع التشجير داخل المدن
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/cVc6W9kw/_______.html" target=_blank>دليل ري النباتات في مشاريع التشجير داخل المدن.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/cVc6W9kw/_______.html

*********************
دليل زراعة النباتات الملائمة لمشاريع التشجير في مناطق البيئة 
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/iAASPJx0/_________.html" target=_blank>دليل زراعة النباتات الملائمة لمشاريع التشجير في مناطق البيئة المختلفة.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/iAASPJx0/_________.html
*********************
دليل عيوب رصفات الطرق
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/B967uBlV/___.html" target=_blank>دليل عيوب رصفات الطرق.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/B967uBlV/___.html
*********************
دليل وسائل التحكم المروري في مناطق العمل
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/TS4TH0xc/______.html" target=_blank>دليل وسائل التحكم المروري في مناطق العمل.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/TS4TH0xc/______.html


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*********************
شروط ومواصفات انشاء ملاعب الاطفال
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/LEgONB2Z/____.html" target=_blank>شروط ومواصفات انشاء ملاعب الاطفال.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/LEgONB2Z/____.html
*********************
شروط ومواصفات انشاء ملاعب الاطفال2_
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/V77e9KDj/_____2.html" target=_blank>شروط ومواصفات انشاء ملاعب الاطفال_2.pdf</a>

http://www.4shared.com/document/V77e9KDj/_____2.html
*********************
قائمة المصطلحات
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/cBTaNG8d/__online.html" target=_blank>قائمة المصطلحات.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/cBTaNG8d/__online.html
*********************
لائحة الاشتراطات الفنية لاستخدام ميـاه الصرف الصحي معالجة الاشجار
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/kPTqMGGd/____________.html" target=_blank>لائحة الاشتراطات الفنية لاستخدام ميـاه الصرف الصحي المعالجة فـي التشجير وري المزروعـات البلديـــة.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/kPTqMGGd/____________.html

*********************
لائحة الاشتراطات الفنية لمحطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي مجمعات كبرى
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/j5q3wnQp/_________.html" target=_blank>لائحة الاشتراطات الفنية لمحطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي بالمجمعات الكبيرة.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/j5q3wnQp/_________.html
*********************
لائحة انشاء الطرق من قبل الاهالي والشركات
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/g4lZ6lP4/______.html" target=_blank>لائحة انشاء الطرق من قبل الاهالي والشركات.pdf</a>

http://www.4shared.com/document/g4lZ6lP4/______.html
*********************


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (30 أكتوبر 2010)

لائحــة الإشـتـراطات الـفـنـيـة للتخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي الغير معالجة
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/EUIQ1bxx/_________.html" target=_blank>لائحــة الإشـتـراطات الـفـنـيـة للتخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي الغير معالجة.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/EUIQ1bxx/_________.html
*********************
لائحــة الإشـتـراطات الـفـنـيـة للتخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي الغير معالجة_2
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/XneelA9C/__________2.html" target=_blank>لائحــة الإشـتـراطات الـفـنـيـة للتخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي الغير معالجة_2.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/XneelA9C/__________2.html
*********************
معايير وضوابط التشجير داخل المدن
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/_VA-l_7S/____.html" target=_blank>معايير وضوابط التشجير داخل المدن.pdf</a>

http://www.4shared.com/document/_VA-l_7S/____.html

*********************
نظام الطرق والمباني
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/2RGCCCdb/___online.html" target=_blank>نظام الطرق والمباني.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/2RGCCCdb/___online.html

*********************
المستوصفات والمستشفيات الأهلية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/nlp2kbQm/___online.html" target=_blank>المستوصفات والمستشفيات الأهلية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/nlp2kbQm/___online.html

*********************
الملحق رقم 1 دليل الاختبارات القياسية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/vPlxrZrU/__1____.html" target=_blank>الملحق رقم 1 دليل الاختبارات القياسية.pdf</a>

http://www.4shared.com/document/vPlxrZrU/__1____.html

*********************
الملحق رقم 2 تصميم الخلطات الإسفلتية علية الأداء بالطريقة الحجمية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/osME7PZy/__2_________.html" target=_blank>الملحق رقم 2 تصميم الخلطات الإسفلتية علية الأداء بالطريقة الحجمية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/osME7PZy/__2_________.html


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*********************
الملحق رقم 3 الطريقة العشوائيةلاخذ العينات
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/FSrFJv0s/__3____.html" target=_blank>الملحق رقم 3 الطريقة العشوائيةلاخذ العينات.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/FSrFJv0s/__3____.html
*********************
الملحق رقم 4 مثال للطريقة الإحصائية في تقيم الأعمال
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/nrMmSQpL/__4________.html" target=_blank>الملحق رقم 4 مثال للطريقة الإحصائية في تقيم الأعمال.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/nrMmSQpL/__4________.html

*********************
الملخص التنفيذي الإشتراطات الفنية والبيئية لإدارة وتشغيل المناطق الساحلية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/ldtR4vhy/________.html" target=_blank>الملخص التنفيذي الإشتراطات الفنية والبيئية لإدارة وتشغيل المناطق الساحلية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/ldtR4vhy/________.html

*********************
بالأشكال الجمالية في الميادين العامة والشواطيء الإشتراطات الخاصة
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/gXUsOibe/_______.html" target=_blank>بالأشكال الجمالية في الميادين العامة والشواطيء الإشتراطات الخاصة.pdf</a>

http://www.4shared.com/document/gXUsOibe/_______.html

*********************
المســابح العامة والخاصة الإشتراطات الخاصة

<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/AwPpqBaU/_____2.html" target=_blank>بالمســابح العامة والخاصة الإشتراطات الخاصة_2.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/AwPpqBaU/_____2.html


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*********************
تطوير خدمات مشاريع التشجير
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/zldINb1t/___.html" target=_blank>تطوير خدمات مشاريع التشجير.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/zldINb1t/___.html

*********************

*********************
القسم العاشر المعالجات الاسفلتية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/FldCtIZE/_____.html" target=_blank>القسم العاشر المعالجات الاسفلتية.pdf</a>

http://www.4shared.com/document/FldCtIZE/_____.html

*********************
القسم السادس طبقات ما تحت الاساس والاساس الركامية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/Duslhw_B/________.html" target=_blank>القسم السادس طبقات ما تحت الاساس والاساس الركامية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/Duslhw_B/________.html

*********************
القسم السابع مواد الخلطات الاسفلتية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/bxX77D7y/_____.html" target=_blank>القسم السابع مواد الخلطات الاسفلتية.pdf</a>

http://www.4shared.com/document/bxX77D7y/_____.html

*********************
القسم الربع عشر طبقات الرصف الاسمنتية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/T9oDwXJp/_______.html" target=_blank>القسم الربع عشر طبقات الرصف الاسمنتية.pdf</a>

http://www.4shared.com/document/T9oDwXJp/_______.html

*********************
القسم الرابع خصائص الطرق الحضارية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/FzQ8qOl-/_____.html" target=_blank>القسم الرابع خصائص الطرق الحضارية.pdf</a>

http://www.4shared.com/document/FzQ8qOl-/_____.html

*********************


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*********************
القسم الخامس عشر الأرصفة والبردورات والجزر
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/UUwCvNtV/______.html" target=_blank>القسم الخامس عشر الأرصفة والبردورات والجزر.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/UUwCvNtV/______.html

*********************
القسم الخامس الاعمال الترابية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/Bbnw8acj/____.html" target=_blank>القسم الخامس الاعمال الترابية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/Bbnw8acj/____.html

*********************
القسم الحادي عشر الاعمال الاسفلتية الخاصة
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/Ne9l9CFj/_______.html" target=_blank>القسم الحادي عشر الاعمال الاسفلتية الخاصة.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/Ne9l9CFj/_______.html

*********************
القسم الثاني عشر الخرسانة الاسفلتية عالية الاداء
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/I-hWRJ40/________.html" target=_blank>القسم الثاني عشر الخرسانة الاسفلتية عالية الاداء.pdf</a>

http://www.4shared.com/document/I-hWRJ40/________.html

*********************
القسم الثامن اعمال الخرسانة الاسفلتية
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/6x3oOpa0/_____.html" target=_blank>القسم الثامن اعمال الخرسانة الاسفلتية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/6x3oOpa0/_____.html

*********************


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (30 أكتوبر 2010)

القسم الثالث عشر أعمال الرصف في المناطق 
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/wo5KiSf8/________.html" target=_blank>القسم الثالث عشر أعمال الرصف في المناطق النائية.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/wo5KiSf8/________.html

*********************
القسم التاسع تدوير الرصف الاسفلتي
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/7-SSuPhp/_______Recycling_.html" target=_blank>القسم التاسع تدوير الرصف الاسفلتي (Recycling).pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/7-SSuPhp/_______Recycling_.html

*********************
لشروط والمواصفات الفنية لتنفيذ مشاريع التشجير
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/wvR2ejkl/_____.html" target=_blank>الشروط والمواصفات الفنية لتنفيذ مشاريع التشجير.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/wvR2ejkl/_____.html

*********************
إستمارة طلب رخصة هدم
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/tdo-zdCW/___.html" target=_blank>إستمارة طلب رخصة هدم.pdf</a>

http://www.4shared.com/document/tdo-zdCW/___.html

3
إستمارة طلب رخصة إضافة ادوا
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/t_seVK9f/____.html" target=_blank>إستمارة طلب رخصة إضافة ادوار.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/t_seVK9f/____.html
4
إستمارة طلب رخصة إنشائيه- تجديد وبدل
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/pTGtjyr8/___-___.html" target=_blank>إستمارة طلب رخصة إنشائيه- تجديد وبدل فاقد.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/pTGtjyr8/___-___.html

5
إستمارة طلب رخصة بناء
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/HkNhWzow/___.html" target=_blank>إستمارة طلب رخصة بناء.pdf</a>

http://www.4shared.com/document/HkNhWzow/___.html
6
إستمارة طلب رخصة ترميم
<a href="http://www.4shared.com/document/Sn43bEAA/___.html" target=_blank>إستمارة طلب رخصة ترميم.pdf</a>
http://www.4shared.com/document/Sn43bEAA/___.html


----------



## nino23 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اختي وان شاء الله يمديني احملهم واشوفهم كلهم الله يعطيكي الف عافيه يارب


----------



## ahmed558 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

هايل


----------



## alngar1969 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للمهندسة امل


----------



## الإياد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع على هذا المجهود وهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## sameralaa9 (1 يناير 2011)

مراجع هامة و رائعة لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (14 أبريل 2011)

جزانا واياكم بارك لله فيكم 
ياريت نساهم فى نشر هذة الكتب فى المنتديات وبين الاصدقاء
حتى يعم الفائدة والاجر باذن الله تعالى 
لا تنسونى بصالح الدعاء


----------



## queentheswords (23 سبتمبر 2011)

يسلمو كتير كتير بارك الله في جهودك وادامك ذخرا للعلم والمنتدى


----------



## hassonarch87 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

أكرمك الله وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## simoabdou (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد البيطار (14 أكتوبر 2011)

(اللهم اجهله فى ميزان حسناتك )
والف مليون شكر على المجهود الرائع ​


----------



## عماد بن سعدي (10 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك
كتب في التخطيط الحضري.
كتب قيمة .

المزيد ....المزيد .............ان كان موجود


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Architect Girl (15 نوفمبر 2012)

مووووضوووع ممتاز يستاهل التثبيت


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكي الله عنا جزيلا موضوع جميل وثري بالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## memeta meme (19 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ياباش مهندسة على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## قيثارة العرب (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك كتييييييير


----------



## Malket Zamany (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااا 
_ممكن طلب بجد هكون شاكره ليكم اووي لو حد منكم يقدر يساعدني اني الاقي بحث ع الانترنت عن واجهات المباني الاداريه والتجاريه والسكنيه وايه مميزاتها ؟؟؟؟_*
*​


----------



## archidouce (15 ديسمبر 2012)

merci beaucoup pour ces livres, ils sont trés important


----------



## teamwork_eng (14 يناير 2013)

للتعاون مجموعة المهندسون المحترفون للتصميم 
للقيام بعمل دراسات وتصاميم وحصر وتوصيف الأعمال الكهربائية والميكانيكية والحريق والسباكة والتكيف والتيار الخفيف 
يمكننا اعداد المخططات التنفيذية بنسب توفير المواد 
ويمكننا عمل مخططات الصياة والتسليم 
المراسلة عبر الايميل بالتوقيع


----------



## sameer jaber (23 يناير 2013)

انا طالب جلمعي معماري لدي مشروع تخرج بعنوان (مركز ابحاث الطاقة الجوفية الحرارية)

اريد منكم المساعدة في الامثلة المشابهة لهذا المشروع ...وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ...وجعله في ميزان حساناتكم


----------



## eng.beshier (24 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس ونفعنا الله بيك واسكنك الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## mod hamid (5 مارس 2013)

شكرا على الاضافات القيمة


----------



## البشمهندس1 (11 مارس 2013)

الف شكر والف تحية 
يا رب يبارك في عمرك وفي صحتك


----------



## ahmedpolla (19 مارس 2013)

جميل جدااااااااا


----------



## germacran (18 أبريل 2013)

مكتبة رائعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## يعقوب مال الله (7 مايو 2013)

الشكر الموصول للمهندسة أمل.. تحييييييييييييييييييييياتي


----------



## radfan1004 (16 مايو 2013)

شكراُ جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عمار هاني بشير (25 مايو 2013)

*طلب*

يرجى من اخوتي واخواتي ان كان لديكم بحوث او مقالات او كتب تتكلم عن الظل الناتج عن العمارات وكيفية الاستفادة منه فلقد تعبت من البحث ولكم جزيل الشكر 
مهندس عمار


----------



## eng roma (7 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## rufaida salah (25 يونيو 2013)

اريد كتب للمبتدئين في مجال العمارة... وشكرا


----------



## alilou_28 (30 يونيو 2013)

معظم ان لم نقل كل الكتب غير قابلة للتحميل ؟؟


----------



## ebrahem yusef (6 يوليو 2013)

اريد كتابا لتعليم الارشكاد وشكرا


----------



## aboseda2010 (10 يوليو 2013)

لو سمحتوا 
هل ينفع انى بعد ما بنيت منزل بالاعمدة الخرسانيه ممكن اضيف او اقوم بعمل اعمدة اضافيه وامساكها بالبيت 
وذلك عندى بروز ف الاوضه ومكان فاضى جنب المنزل واريد استغلاله 
ع العلم انى قمت بصب سقف الدور الثانى علوى


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (13 يوليو 2013)

مشكوره يامهندسه امل بس المشاريع الذي على الفيس كله غير متوفر حاليا !!!


----------



## sayed1975 (22 يوليو 2013)

الشكر موصول لكل من شارك فى ها العمل والجهد الكبير


----------



## chebbah_ahmed (29 أغسطس 2013)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## بدر الزمان فلاح (30 أغسطس 2013)

الف الف شكر


----------



## الحذيفي1 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## الحذيفي1 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (17 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## en.abdullah404 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الله عليكم موقع متمير


----------



## صعبة المنــال (10 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك اختي كتب مفيده جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## غفران عبدالله (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله الجنة *​


----------



## مهندس معماري جديد (23 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً ليكي على الروابط والمعلومات القيمة يامهندسة أمل


----------



## arch.jehad (25 ديسمبر 2013)

رووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## Dida.lv (26 ديسمبر 2013)

والله مرسي كتير الكم يا جماعة و تسلمو و عن جد مرسي على كل ه المجهودات المبذولة جبارة بصراحة شكرًا


----------



## eng-musaab (18 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. amro ayman (3 فبراير 2014)

مشكوره جدا يا بشمهندسه , مجهود رائع


----------



## م عبدالرحمن عباس (5 مارس 2014)

*جزاكـــــــــم الله خيــــــــــر *


----------



## م عبدالرحمن عباس (5 مارس 2014)

يعطيكم العافيـــــــــــــة كلكم زوق


----------



## Eng.Ahmad Yaseen (2 يونيو 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## المهندس المحارب (22 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (27 يوليو 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## arch.jehad (3 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ...


----------



## farouk zaher (20 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## azzam design (11 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يكرمك يارب .مشكورة أختي


----------



## azzam design (11 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا أختي.استفدت من الكثير من هذه الكتب .وكتاب مهم استفدت منه وكنت أبحث عن مثيله عن تخطيط حمص مدينتي


----------



## هاودين (11 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## r_iec (25 يناير 2015)

الف الف شكر على المجهود المبذول ........


----------



## ENGEMMY (20 فبراير 2015)

شكراااااااااااا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## halimk (21 فبراير 2015)

جميل


----------



## شهد الزهراني (7 أبريل 2015)

ممكن بلوكااات لعناصر حديقه عامه لل اتوكاد والرايفت


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (7 يوليو 2016)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## nasserbalkhi (17 نوفمبر 2016)

http://7points.company/2016/11/16/project-control-plan/

لتحميل خطة ضبط المشاريع 

http://7points.company/2016/11/16/indirect-costs/
لتحميل ملف التكاليف غير المباشرة


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 نوفمبر 2016)

‏تعلن مؤسسة النقاط السبع عن حاجتها الى الوظائف التالية : 

1- حاسب كميات 
2- مهندس تصميم معماري 

لارسال السيرة الذاتية

http://7points.company/


----------



## nasserbalkhi (1 ديسمبر 2016)

لتحميل جدول التكاليف غير المباشرة 
لتحميل خطة ضبط المشاريع 
زوروا موقعنا 
www.7points.company
ثم اذهب الى صفحة المدونة 
و نتشرف باطلاعكم على الخدمات


----------



## arquit_alo2a (30 يناير 2017)

*thank you*



م/أمل مصطفى كامل قال:


> فى موقع منشاء على الفيس بوك لو حد حابب يتشرك فية
> عن مخططين هيوصلة رسالة عن كل جديد
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=77085525015
> دة لينك الموضوع
> ...








A BIG thanks for the help you're providing, am new to this place and i cant open the links as they've been expired ;( how can i find those books? :82::80:


----------



## العوامى 2011 (8 مارس 2020)

جزاك الله خيرا وباركالله لك


----------



## العوامى 2011 (8 مارس 2020)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

